# Animal Crossing: New Leaf Release Date Countdown



## Feraligator (Feb 14, 2013)

Hooray! Animal Crossing New Leaf has released.

Days
EU: RELEASED!
AU: RELEASED!
NA: RELEASED!


----------



## K.K. Guitar (Feb 14, 2013)

I'm gonna stay away from the forums for six. Days. 0_0


----------



## LeAckerman (Feb 14, 2013)

Lol, everybodys going crazy about the release date!


----------



## Gummy (Feb 14, 2013)

Another reason to look forward to summer.


----------



## Mikey (Feb 14, 2013)

Next time I go to my part time job, I'm going to book-off that entire week. I've been waiting so long for this game and I wanna be one of the first (in NA) to play it. 114 days to go


----------



## Torotix (Feb 15, 2013)

I put a countdown timer on my desktop, it says 118:06:51. Lucky for me that whole month is my vacation from uni!


----------



## MDofDarkheart (Feb 15, 2013)

I pre-ordered at the end of last year!
So I know I'll be getting a copy before most of my non-TBT and non-Natsume friends do!


----------



## Anna (Feb 15, 2013)

Im going to pre order to ensure a copy on release.


----------



## Prof Gallows (Feb 15, 2013)

Now that there is a date, I've pre-ordered mine as well.

I can also happily say that the date has gotten me re-excited for the game.


----------



## Sakura0901 (Feb 15, 2013)

i wanna wait until later on to see if they release the bundle as well...really want it >.<


----------



## Bea (Feb 15, 2013)

Well, I've re-ordered and I'm ready to go. Now we wait. I dug out my ACG for three months of nostalgia, hopefully that holds me over.


----------



## swoonu (Feb 15, 2013)

within these 113 days, do you think there will be an announcement for the 3DS XL bundle?


----------



## Sakura0901 (Feb 15, 2013)

swoonu said:


> within these 113 days, do you think there will be an announcement for the 3DS XL bundle?



Possibly, just depends on where you are. The European Nintendo direct said they will be giving more details out over the coming months.


----------



## Nooblord (Feb 15, 2013)

I just want a black or silver 3DS XL. I really hope NA gets one before the XL w/ Dark Moon deal is over.
They way Nintendo likes messing with me I wouldn't be surprised if they announce a black/silver XL right after the deal.

I really don't want a lame red or blue one >n<


----------



## RisingSun (Feb 15, 2013)

Sakura0901 said:


> Possibly, just depends on where you are. The European Nintendo direct said they will be giving more details out over the coming months.



NA said the same.  Technically, they said that they couldn't go into all of the online and wireless features in this direct, but would do so in directs closer to the release date.


----------



## Fjoora (Feb 15, 2013)

Man, I really wish Luigi and Animal Crossing could be flip-flopped.


----------



## oath2order (Feb 15, 2013)

Jesirawr said:


> Man, I really wish Luigi and Animal Crossing could be flip-flopped.



Y'know, as much as I love AC, I'd rather not have the flipped >.>


----------



## xStarie (Feb 15, 2013)

I would rather have AC and luigi's come out on the same day XD


----------



## NanoStar (Feb 15, 2013)

Luigi's Mansion: Dark Moon has to come out first. Its the year of Luigi.


----------



## Bea (Feb 15, 2013)

swoonu said:


> within these 113 days, do you think there will be an announcement for the 3DS XL bundle?



I'm praying and hoping for one!!


----------



## MDofDarkheart (Feb 16, 2013)

I just got my Pink and White 3DS XL off lay-a-way today!
Transferred all my data from the  Cosmo Black 3DS to it a few hours ago.
Also have a 16GB memory card in it now!
So I am set for after Pokemon Mystery Dungeon: Gates of Infinity, Pokemon X, and AC:NL are released!


----------



## Lotus (Feb 16, 2013)

MDofDarkheart said:


> I just got my Pink and White 3DS XL off lay-a-way today!
> Transferred all my data from the  Cosmo Black 3DS to it a few hours ago.
> Also have a 16GB memory card in it now!
> So I am set for after Pokemon Mystery Dungeon: Gates of Infinity, Pokemon X, and AC:NL are released!




I did the same thing but I bought a Red X Black 3DS XL & 32GB SD memory card just for Animal Crossing: New Leaf


----------



## Zaoth (Feb 16, 2013)

MDofDarkheart said:


> I just got my Pink and White 3DS XL off lay-a-way today!
> Transferred all my data from the  Cosmo Black 3DS to it a few hours ago.
> Also have a 16GB memory card in it now!
> So I am set for after Pokemon Mystery Dungeon: Gates of Infinity, Pokemon X, and AC:NL are released!



I just bought a 32gb SD card  Should come soon and I will xfer everything over. I am holding out on getting an XL until closer to the time. Hoping for the AC 3DS XL. If they don't bring it out I will just get a plain white one.


----------



## ChickenSpy (Feb 16, 2013)

Is it June yet?


----------



## Lotus (Feb 16, 2013)

ChickenSpy said:


> Is it June yet?



I wish!!


----------



## JasonBurrows (Feb 16, 2013)

I had an hour of free time on Thursday as I had finished all my work at college and so my tutor let me watch the Nintendo Direct video for the last hour as he doesn't mind anything that keeps me quiet. lol
I was writing a list of announcements and release dates for video games that interest me.

It was getting on for the end of the day before the announced the June 14th release date for Animal Crossing New Leaf and so I was so excited that I actually wrote Animal Crossing New Leaf in full capital letters. 

I am REALLY anticipating this game, I happen to own all three European Animal Crossing games and I have been really looking forward to this fourth entry into the franchise, I am still a little bit annoyed that Animal Tracks is back as that stopped me from completing my bug collection due to the grass dying on Animal Crossing: Let's Go to the City, but I suppose that the good features of Animal Crossing New Leaf FAR outweigh the Animal Tracks this time around...

I have been thinking that Animal Crossing New Leaf is like paying respect to the Nintendo Gamecube version as it seems to have all of the features that Animal Crossing Wild World didn't have and all the features that Animal Crossing: Let's Go to the City has, but it seems to have made those two games look like crap, in my personal opinion.

*EDIT: Wow... I didn't realise that I wrote THAT much... lol*


----------



## Tapa (Feb 16, 2013)

I didn't think the wait to June would be so long... but then I saw that it's about 100 days away in the first post. Whoops haha.


----------



## ACking (Feb 16, 2013)

It's weird not having to speculate the release date anymore....


----------



## Mikey (Feb 16, 2013)

ACking said:


> It's weird not having to speculate the release date anymore....



I know. My God its been so long. So many months have gone by with no hope. And now... theres a light at the end of our dark tunnel. The only question remains is, what will we do in the mean time?


----------



## ACking (Feb 16, 2013)

Mikey said:


> I know. My God its been so long. So many months have gone by with no hope. And now... theres a light at the end of our dark tunnel. The only question remains is, what will we do in the mean time?


Quite exact.


----------



## K.K. Guitar (Feb 17, 2013)

Mikey said:


> I know. My God its been so long. So many months have gone by with no hope. And now... theres a light at the end of our dark tunnel. The only question remains is, what will we do in the mean time?



I like your choice of words...


----------



## Torotix (Feb 17, 2013)

Yeah I feel a little aimless actually now that there is a release date. I'd go to bed nearly every night thinking "will there be a release date when I wake up?" but now it's just like, well there's a release date..it's still pretty far away and I don't think there is much of a chance that date will be changed any closer..soooo


----------



## Sam (Feb 19, 2013)

Just playing Wild World when Mint said this to me. I'm gonna leave it here cos' I thought it was relevant...


----------



## Officer Berri (Feb 19, 2013)

My body has been ready since I first learned of this game.

Is it June ninth yet?


----------



## Bigbob774 (Feb 19, 2013)

Finally. After such a long wait it's almost here. I can't wait.


----------



## Bambi (Feb 19, 2013)

I remember being young and WANTING time to go by fast so I could get older. Now that I am older time goes by so quickly and I wish to be young again so time will go slow. WHY!!?? why did I wish for time to go by slowly? Now waiting for AC:NL time has *FROZEN!* GARH!


----------



## New leaf 180 (Feb 19, 2013)

Walmart sometimes get its early its depend on the company decision too release to Walmart early. I'm waiting till June 10 to get the book and game.


----------



## Officer Berri (Feb 19, 2013)

I'll likely be ordering my copy of the game off Amazon. Though I will be scouring Wal-Mart and Gamestop for a guide book. I must have that book. I NEED to see the pictures.

Plus learn all I can about holidays and things.


----------



## Hamusuta (Feb 19, 2013)

Seems so far away ;~;


----------



## New leaf 180 (Feb 19, 2013)

June is only four months away.


----------



## Sam (Feb 19, 2013)

I'm on my Kindle Fire HD as I write this, and in the tool bar at the top, I have a countdown. Currently it says '115 days to Animal Crossing!' ...

*Sigh*...


----------



## Julie (Feb 19, 2013)

Sam said:


> I'm on my Kindle Fire HD as I write this, and in the tool bar at the top, I have a countdown. Currently it says '115 days to Animal Crossing!' ...
> 
> *Sigh*...



I know how you feel. I have a countdown on my desktop and it's at 3 months and 17 days. It's a little painful to watch it go by so slowly, but I'm sure it'll be worth it in the end


----------



## Hamusuta (Feb 19, 2013)

114 !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! \o/


----------



## Bulbadragon (Feb 19, 2013)

Personally, I can't believe it's almost March already. For me, at least, June will be here before in no time.


----------



## oath2order (Feb 20, 2013)

Bulbasaur said:


> Personally, I can't believe it's almost March already. For me, at least, June will be here before in no time.



I know, the first two months of 2013 went by fast.


----------



## Hamusuta (Feb 20, 2013)

oath2order said:


> I know, the first two months of 2013 went by fast.



Now that you've said that, I'm really hyper *-*


----------



## Prof Gallows (Feb 20, 2013)

Counting down by days must be pretty hard.

Saying you have 100+ days seems like forever.
You could say there is only three and a half months left.
or fifteen weeks.

Does seem like a pretty long time though. Anyone planning on getting any games coming out soon to pass the time with?


----------



## Bambi (Feb 20, 2013)

Prof Gallows said:


> Counting down by days must be pretty hard.
> 
> Saying you have 100+ days seems like forever.
> You could say there is only three and a half months left.
> ...



I was thinking about getting Nintendogs LOL. Watched some reviews on it and it looks like there are much needed improvements from the DS version. Unfortunately for me I am a typical "Girly girl" There aren't many games that interest me other than Animal Crossing. I got bored with Sticker Mario already and I have hardly even touched it. I may prefer a different type of Mario game like Mario Kart. (always loved that game). I would also be willing to give HM a go.


----------



## Prof Gallows (Feb 20, 2013)

Bambi said:


> I was thinking about getting Nintendogs LOL. Watched some reviews on it and it looks like there are much needed improvements from the DS version. Unfortunately for me I am a typical "Girly girl" There aren't many games that interest me other than Animal Crossing. I got bored with Sticker Mario already and I have hardly even touched it. I may prefer a different type of Mario game like Mario Kart. (always loved that game). I would also be willing to give HM a go.



I've been considering getting MK7. More people need to get it for game night. Because that seems like the only game people play on game night. lol


----------



## oath2order (Feb 20, 2013)

Prof Gallows said:


> I've been considering getting MK7. More people need to get it for game night. Because that seems like the only game people play on game night. lol



I have it!


----------



## Feraligator (Feb 20, 2013)

I'm not sure if it's a good idea to carry on editing my post, because this thread will die soon.


----------



## Campy (Feb 20, 2013)

Prof Gallows said:


> I've been considering getting MK7. More people need to get it for game night. Because that seems like the only game people play on game night. lol





Bambi said:


> I got bored with Sticker Mario already and I have hardly even touched it. I may prefer a different type of Mario game like Mario Kart. (always loved that game). I would also be willing to give HM a go.



I'd highly recommend MK7! It's great fun, and one of those games that never get boring. And it's easy to get into even after you've let it collect dust for half a year.

As for Paper Mario Sticker Star, I'm having the same problem. I'm not even that far into the game yet, only at the second actual important boss and can't get past him. That is, I tried once and it was a looong battle and I failed. Very demotivating. I think I just suck at it, though.

Oh how I love you can't actually suck at a game like AC.. Right? Is that at all possible?


----------



## oath2order (Feb 20, 2013)

Campy said:


> I'd highly recommend MK7! It's great fun, and one of those games that never get boring. And it's easy to get into even after you've let it collect dust for half a year.
> 
> As for Paper Mario Sticker Star, I'm having the same problem. I'm not even that far into the game yet, only at the second actual important boss and can't get past him. That is, I tried once and it was a looong battle and I failed. Very demotivating. I think I just suck at it, though.
> 
> Oh how I love you can't actually suck at a game like AC.. Right? Is that at all possible?



Each boss has a significant weakness that absolutely destroys him. In the case of the second boss, the desert guy, I would recommend looking at the background, thinking about some of the Things in the game, and attack the boss with that.


----------



## Campy (Feb 20, 2013)

oath2order said:


> Each boss has a significant weakness that absolutely destroys him. In the case of the second boss, the desert guy, I would recommend looking at the background, thinking about some of the Things in the game, and attack the boss with that.


Whoops, didn't mean that one then. It's the kraken.. Thing that has that great feel for rhythm.


----------



## Feraligator (Feb 20, 2013)

Campy said:


> Whoops, didn't mean that one then. It's the kraken.. Thing that has that great feel for rhythm.



If you're talking about Gooper Blooper, then use the sponge. That is the _only_ way of defeating him. That's the 3rd major boss.


----------



## Prof Gallows (Feb 20, 2013)

JezDayy said:


> I'm not sure if it's a good idea to carry on editing my post, because this thread will die soon.



Not sure what you're on about, but this thread is going to be alive until the game is released. Trust me.


----------



## Sam (Feb 20, 2013)

JezDayy said:


> I'm not sure if it's a good idea to carry on editing my post, because this thread will die soon.



Yeah, if you ask nicely, maybe SockHead or Justin will sticky it.


----------



## Campy (Feb 20, 2013)

JezDayy said:


> If you're talking about Gooper Blooper, then use the sponge. That is the _only_ way of defeating him. That's the 3rd major boss.


Ah, thanks for telling me! I guess I'll go beat him sometime then. And I think I might have uhh.. sort of skipped the 2nd boss. I do remember not having fully completed the desert.

On topic: still so many days left! I prefer to think in weeks as has been mentioned. 15-16 weeks doesn't sound so bad.


----------



## Sam (Feb 20, 2013)

But it's still more than a 1/4 of a year!! D:


----------



## Prof Gallows (Feb 20, 2013)

At least we know now, when it's only three months away instead of back in October when it was released in Japan.

Imagine how upset everyone would be if they were told, "Sorry for everyone else, but you're going to have to wait until Summer of 2013"

I do think it was kind of early to announce it, considering it's a lot of months in advance. But at least we know now.


----------



## oath2order (Feb 20, 2013)

JezDayy said:


> If you're talking about Gooper Blooper, then use the sponge. That is the _only_ way of defeating him. That's the 3rd major boss.



You'll need at least two.


----------



## Feraligator (Feb 20, 2013)

oath2order said:


> You'll need at least two.


It worked for me when I used one. I also used other Thing Stickers.


----------



## Hamusuta (Feb 20, 2013)

113 <33333333333333333333333


----------



## New leaf 180 (Feb 20, 2013)

We are talking about Mario games fun. But isn't this a countdown blog? Mood confuse,


----------



## amped4jr88 (Feb 20, 2013)

So while I wait I might as well start running to train for a 5k, oh and start some other exercise program...I could get fit while I pass the time LOL if only I could stick to it. Ahh i just cant wait for this game!


----------



## Bea (Feb 20, 2013)

Even though I'm super excited for this game, I can still play CF to pass the time. I hate most of my villagers and I've completed most of my goals, but for some reason I find nothing more relaxing than designing a Habs jersey or fishing for and hour. And of course I need to say hi to Bob and Alli every day.


----------



## ACking (Feb 21, 2013)

Only 107 more days to go!.........


----------



## New leaf 180 (Feb 21, 2013)

Almost 3months left to go.


----------



## Lauren (Feb 21, 2013)

Yeah I'm coming no where near this thread ha!


----------



## Feraligator (Feb 21, 2013)

Lauren said:


> Yeah I'm coming no where near this thread ha!



Even though you just did.


----------



## Sora (Feb 21, 2013)

JezDayy said:


> Even though you just did.



Oh snap. I'm also only going to try to come to this thread like once a week. I must not focus on a game I already know everything about!


----------



## Gummy (Feb 21, 2013)

amped4jr88 said:


> So while I wait I might as well start running to train for a 5k, oh and start some other exercise program...I could get fit while I pass the time LOL if only I could stick to it. Ahh i just cant wait for this game!



That seems like a good plan, I might try something similar.


----------



## Hamusuta (Feb 21, 2013)

If you guys are interested in actually getting fitter.

I strongly suggest the app 'Couch to 5k' on apple and android ( i think)


----------



## amped4jr88 (Feb 21, 2013)

Hamusuta said:


> If you guys are interested in actually getting fitter.
> 
> I strongly suggest the app 'Couch to 5k' on apple and android ( i think)



That is actually what I have been using, I love it and it helps a lot! Hopefully if I sign up for one and have motivation to train it will make time go by quicker the race is the end of April so summer will be right around the corner for me. (College ends early may for me)


----------



## Pudge (Feb 21, 2013)

Now that we got a release date, I find myself way more anxious and impatient. 0.0


----------



## Jamie (Feb 21, 2013)

KyahCA said:


> Now that we got a release date, I find myself way more anxious and impatient. 0.0



Agreed. :| It's not fair... why didn't the start localizing it sooner! They KNEW they were gonna release it for the west, and they knew we were going to go crazy over it!


----------



## Pudge (Feb 22, 2013)

It's funny how it's going to be released 2 days before my birthday. Sounds like the perfect chance to get it as a birthday present, but I can't imagine having to wait 2 WHOLE MORE DAYS!

But it'll be cool being able to experience my birthday in the game sooner rather than later.


----------



## ACking (Feb 22, 2013)

^^ it would suck if you had to wait to get it on your birthday! Omg I wouldn't have the self control.....


----------



## Sora (Feb 22, 2013)

KyahCA said:


> It's funny how it's going to be released 2 days before my birthday. Sounds like the perfect chance to get it as a birthday present, but I can't imagine having to wait 2 WHOLE MORE DAYS!
> 
> But it'll be cool being able to experience my birthday in the game sooner rather than later.



Maybe you could see if you could get it as an early present?


----------



## Pudge (Feb 22, 2013)

I know right, I would die if I had to wait 2 more days.  I'm sure it won't be a problem to get it on release day though, as that's what I've been planning 3 years ago since Nintendo first announced this darn game.


----------



## DJStarstryker (Feb 22, 2013)

I don't really have a firm release date as much. Since I'm getting my copy shipped from an online store in the US to Japan, I'm not 100% certain when I'll receive it now. Probably approximately a week after the US release date. Kinda annoying, but hey. I'm patient if I can have my English copy that I can completely understand. My Japanese is still not good enough for me to feel comfortable playing the JP version.


----------



## Nuxill (Feb 22, 2013)

I probably won't be getting the game right away either; I don't even have a 3DS yet! I have to save up some money for it.


----------



## Juicebox (Feb 22, 2013)

Nuxill said:


> I probably won't be getting the game right away either; I don't even have a 3DS yet! I have to save up some money for it.



Five or ten bucks a week until June can go a long ways. If you don't currently have a job, it can be a little more difficult, but if you have a job, it's better to nickel and dime for a couple months.


----------



## New leaf 180 (Feb 23, 2013)

105 days left till game release


----------



## ChickenSpy (Feb 25, 2013)

Alright! Australia got their release date! Looks like it's practically going to be a global release.


----------



## MDofDarkheart (Feb 25, 2013)

That's awesome. That means all the release dates outside of Japan are in June if I'm understanding you correctly.


----------



## Punchyleaf (Feb 25, 2013)

Yeah.

NA gets it june 9th
Eur/UK gets it june 14th
Aus gets it june 15th.

Once we get under 100 days is when it will be better. Because we will only be in the double digits then :>


----------



## oath2order (Feb 25, 2013)

Loviechu said:


> Yeah.
> 
> NA gets it june 9th
> Eur/UK gets it june 14th
> ...



Eh, it's not too bad.


----------



## LeAckerman (Feb 25, 2013)

Shouldn't AU be getting it in 110 days??


----------



## Feraligator (Feb 25, 2013)

IcarusGamer said:


> Shouldn't AU be getting it in 110 days??



AU is one day ahead of us.


----------



## Schim (Feb 25, 2013)

Australia is the land of the future.


----------



## MDofDarkheart (Feb 26, 2013)

That count down is getting smaller everyday!
^_^ I feel happy. ^_^


----------



## Officer Berri (Feb 27, 2013)

@_@ Is it June 9th yet?

No? ;-;


----------



## Sakura0901 (Feb 27, 2013)

It's getting ccclllooosssseeerrrr!!! *happy dance*


----------



## MDofDarkheart (Feb 28, 2013)

@Sakura0901: What I thought of when you said that.


Spoiler: Dancing


----------



## Sakura0901 (Feb 28, 2013)

MDofDarkheart said:


> @Sakura0901: What I thought of when you said that.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Dancing



WIN


----------



## MisterM (Feb 28, 2013)

*Animal Crossing: New Leaf Countdown*

To find the actual Animal Crossing: New Leaf Countdown timer, visit www.acnewleaf.com/countdown. I did not create it. I just want to state that a countdown was not my original idea. Thank you for your understanding.


----------



## MisterM (Feb 28, 2013)

100 days to go in North America, and 105 days to go in Europe! We've got a while to wait yet.


----------



## Officer Berri (Feb 28, 2013)

http://www.belltreeforums.com/showthread.php?64579-Animal-Crossing-New-Leaf-Release-Date-Countdown

We already have a count down thread.


----------



## MisterM (Feb 28, 2013)

Well, at least people know for certain that it wasn't my original idea.


----------



## xStarie (Feb 28, 2013)

At least tomorrow we'll be out of the 100s!


----------



## Prof Gallows (Feb 28, 2013)

MisterM said:


> Well, at least people know for certain that it wasn't my original idea.



Yeah, we know.

It links to Justin's blog and to these forums.
We know who made it. XD


----------



## Zen (Feb 28, 2013)

MisterM said:


> To find the actual Animal Crossing: New Leaf Countdown timer, visit www.acnewleaf.com/countdown. I did not create it. I just want to state that a countdown was not my original idea. Thank you for your understanding.



If you look at that page, you can see that it links to this forum. So yes, we know.


----------



## LeAckerman (Feb 28, 2013)

:OOOO Gonna be in the double digits soon!


----------



## Feraligator (Mar 1, 2013)

We're finally in March! I need to make an effort to update this more often.


----------



## MisterM (Mar 1, 2013)

Well, it's true what they say. Time flies when your having fun, and yet it hardly moves when you want it to!


----------



## New leaf 180 (Mar 1, 2013)

Yes 3 months left and 9 days


----------



## MDofDarkheart (Mar 1, 2013)

Sakura0901 said:


> WIN



Thought you might like that.


----------



## ChickenSpy (Mar 2, 2013)

I made a rainmeter skin for anyone that wants it.
https://www.dropbox.com/s/9qpvshzscz20idn/Animal Crossing NL Countdown_1.0.rmskin?m
There are a few things in there, but the one you want is the "Countdown to ACNL".

It's a countdown in days to ACNL for your desktop.


----------



## RisingSun (Mar 2, 2013)

My countdown timer on my ipad is counting days...we are now at 99, which is now into the two digit numbers.


----------



## Punchyleaf (Mar 2, 2013)

99 days?
My countdown says 98 days. >_>


----------



## Feraligator (Mar 2, 2013)

Loviechu said:


> 99 days?
> My countdown says 98 days. >_>



...
Unless you have missed the part where it says "98 Days, *12 hours*", then it's 99 days altogether.
Don't be rude.


----------



## KirbyHugger8D (Mar 2, 2013)

JezDayy said:


> ...
> Unless you have missed the part where it says "98 Days, *12 hours*", then it's 99 days altogether.
> Don't be rude.



I don't think she (or he I don't really know..) was being rude.  She (or he) was confused of why her (or his) countdown was off.  There's a difference between being rude and stated something.

YAY!  The game feels close already!


----------



## taygo (Mar 2, 2013)

When you are waiting for something  you don't want to do....time flys.....when you are waiting for something for a long time....like AC it slows down....and watching happy players in Asia playing makes you hurt more LOL


----------



## ACking (Mar 2, 2013)

Mine says 98 as well. Not trying to be rude.


----------



## Superpenguin (Mar 2, 2013)

ACking said:


> Mine says 98 as well. Not trying to be rude.



It's 98 days tomorrow because tomorrow is Sunday and it releases on a Sunday.
98 days is the equivalent of 14 weeks.


----------



## taygo (Mar 2, 2013)

The site I go on also says 98. I guess it depends on when they started the countdown. 98 days to long >,>


----------



## Feraligator (Mar 2, 2013)

taygo said:


> When you are waiting for something  you don't want to do....time flys.....when you are waiting for something for a long time....like AC it slows down....and watching happy players in Asia playing makes you hurt more LOL



Everyone feels the same. We're not alone!


----------



## RisingSun (Mar 2, 2013)

Loviechu said:


> 99 days?
> My countdown says 98 days. >_>



Sorry...it does say 98.  I was half asleep when I typed it in. :S

Honestly...I didn't mean to start a numbers war


----------



## Punchyleaf (Mar 2, 2013)

I wasn't being rude. If I was, I would've said "well you're wrong because its 98 days according to mine, so WRONG." But I didn't. I was more confused and I stated my own countdown. Mine is set to June 9th at 11am when the shop near my house opens up. It still said 98 days. I'm not really following the part that says 98 days, 12 hours because No, I didn't see it. Dunno if it's because I'm on my phone or not, but I didn't see it. 
The way you pointed it out was actually rude. As you can see, I'm not the only one who has 98 days. 
:L


----------



## Feraligator (Mar 2, 2013)

Loviechu said:


> I wasn't being rude. If I was, I would've said "well you're wrong because its 98 days according to mine, so WRONG." But I didn't. I was more confused and I stated my own countdown. Mine is set to June 9th at 11am when the shop near my house opens up. It still said 98 days. I'm not really following the part that says 98 days, 12 hours because No, I didn't see it. Dunno if it's because I'm on my phone or not, but I didn't see it.
> The way you pointed it out was actually rude. As you can see, I'm not the only one who has 98 days.
> :L



I mistook you. I thought with the ">_>" face, you were telling me that I was wrong and was stupid not to change it. I understand now.


----------



## Punchyleaf (Mar 2, 2013)

Whaaat? No! That's my "wait what? Really?" Face. I'm not a frequent poster here but farther along, you'll see I will use that face when I'm confused, along with "._."

If I had thought you were wrong and stupid not to change it, I just would've said it. Just like that, actually lol


----------



## Feraligator (Mar 2, 2013)

Loviechu said:


> Whaaat? No! That's my "wait what? Really?" Face. I'm not a frequent poster here but farther along, you'll see I will use that face when I'm confused, along with "._."
> 
> If I had thought you were wrong and stupid not to change it, I just would've said it. Just like that, actually lol



I see. Normally my friend uses a ">_<" or ">_>" face when she's annoyed at something. That's why I thought you were annoyed at me, and thought you were coming off as rude.

I will change it.


----------



## Punchyleaf (Mar 2, 2013)

Good thing I am not that friend of yours, I am loviechu. nope, not annoyed, was just confused c:


----------



## Superpenguin (Mar 2, 2013)

Loviechu said:


> If I had thought you were wrong and stupid not to change it, I just would've said it. Just like that, actually lol



Totally admire this! Speak the truth yo!


----------



## taygo (Mar 2, 2013)

This site has a count down and cool QR codes http://newleaf-mensfashion.tumblr.com/


----------



## Prof Gallows (Mar 2, 2013)

It really, really bothers me that those countdowns aren't synced properly.

otherwise, it's a nice blog.


----------



## taygo (Mar 2, 2013)

Well they are all made by different people. If there was a official Nintendo one it would be great. I wish they also had a app/program that send alerts when events happen.


----------



## Justin (Mar 2, 2013)

If I may toot my own horn for a moment here, I believe mine is the most accurate.  It's until midnight EST for NA and midnight UK time for EU as that is when the game will actually release based on past eShop retail games releases. Although it's technically off by an hour in the grand scheme right now due to Daylight Savings Time. Only a week to go for that.

http://acnewleaf.com/countdown/


----------



## ACking (Mar 2, 2013)

taygo said:


> This site has a count down and cool QR codes http://newleaf-mensfashion.tumblr.com/


I've been looking for good male qr codes! This is awesome! Thanks!


----------



## taygo (Mar 3, 2013)

The male blog is listed in http://www.belltreeforums.com/showthread.php?64424-QR-Code-websites
but there might be more. I been saving all the links I can. I wish I could use them all >,>  I know where are a ton of girl dresses but I like the male stuff too. I want to make a Big Lebowski sweater if I don't see one already.
Oh ACking. I added you to my list. Kinda Random.  

TOOT TOOT!
Thanks Justin. Now it says 97 days..hmm.....I can't waitttttttt!


----------



## ACking (Mar 3, 2013)

^added


----------



## Mav13 (Mar 3, 2013)

*Getting Closer and Closer*


----------



## Superpenguin (Mar 3, 2013)

Exactly 14 weeks away today! WOO!


----------



## Pudge (Mar 3, 2013)

^ That makes it sound not too far away.


----------



## Officer Berri (Mar 3, 2013)

14 weeks sounds like such a small number. xD then you think of it in days... O_O

*glares at calendar* MOVE FASTER.


----------



## Superpenguin (Mar 3, 2013)

Pudge said:


> ^ That makes it sound not too far away.



I know lol, that's why I like looking at it in weeks.
Once April comes though, it's like BAM! Here before you know it.


----------



## Feraligator (Mar 3, 2013)

Superpenguin said:


> I know lol, that's why I like looking at it in weeks.
> Once April comes though, it's like BAM! Here before you know it.



I will completely forget New Leaf in April, because it's when my birthday is. That means it will come faster! Yes, can't wait!


----------



## Pudge (Mar 3, 2013)

Well, my birthday is 2 days after the NL release, so I'm even MORE anxious.


----------



## Feraligator (Mar 3, 2013)

Pudge said:


> Well, my birthday is 2 days after the NL release, so I'm even MORE anxious.



Very lucky!


----------



## Pudge (Mar 3, 2013)

I suppose it will be nice to experience my birthday in the game sooner rather than later.


----------



## Punchyleaf (Mar 3, 2013)

I'm happy the days are moving as fast (for me) as they are. It's already been 17(?) days since they announced the release date!


----------



## Pudge (Mar 3, 2013)

School and tv shows definitely pass the time by.


----------



## Feraligator (Mar 3, 2013)

Loviechu said:


> I'm happy the days are moving as fast (for me) as they are. It's already been 17(?) days since they announced the release date!



Now that you've said it, it feels even faster. The announcement felt like a few days ago!


----------



## Punchyleaf (Mar 3, 2013)

I know!  instead of me focusing on the countdown, I just think "it's been "x" many days since the announcement?! Woah!"


----------



## JimmyJacobAC (Mar 3, 2013)

Other than the first week after the release date announcement, time has really been flying. Outdoor track starts for me tomorrow and time will fly even faster. Only 97 days left for a version of the game that is hopefully fixed compared to the Japanese version with all of its glitches and save corruption bugs is worth it in my opinion.


----------



## taygo (Mar 3, 2013)

My bf thinks I am crazy because I want to try and get a Japanese 3ds and get AC. >,> Because i want the japanese hoildays and items. It is really hard waiting 2 hour than it will be 96 days!


----------



## Mav13 (Mar 3, 2013)

*I can't wait til New Leaf comes out*


----------



## Punchyleaf (Mar 3, 2013)

taygo said:


> My bf thinks I am crazy because I want to try and get a Japanese 3ds and get AC. >,> Because i want the japanese hoildays and items. It is really hard waiting 2 hour than it will be 96 days!



You are crazy >_> I was going to import but it is so not worth it. 
Wait 3 months, spend $45 for a game and then ask a Japanese game player to trade with you. 
Or you can buy and import a Japanese 3ds at a minimum of $200 and you can import the game for another $60. Then you can pay the $50+ shipping fees and spend almost $350 on importing a game you may or may not understand, to then buy the game again a few months later.
Your bf was right lol


----------



## JCnator (Mar 3, 2013)

Don't forget that if you get interested in other Japanese 3DS games, then it's not a bad idea. If you really want it, be sure you're actually inclined to learn Japanese in long term (or have a sufficient knowledge with that language) and have a lot of money with you.

By the way, you have a little more than 3 months of wait for the English version to be released. For an average player, I wouldn't import a Japanese 3DS just for Animal Crossing: New Leaf.


----------



## Pudge (Mar 3, 2013)

Every day I get more and more impatient.  The day it's released is just going to be the best day every, oh my gosh.


----------



## taygo (Mar 4, 2013)

I know the feeling. It is driving me nuts! I hope I have a lot of friends on my list by than^,^ In WW I barely had anyone.


----------



## Julie (Mar 4, 2013)

taygo said:


> I hope I have a lot of friends on my list by than^,^ In WW I barely had anyone.



I'm trying to convince as many friends at school as I can to get 3DSes so we can all play together. soon I will have plenty of people to play with and my master plan will be successful. heh heh.


----------



## taygo (Mar 4, 2013)

So far I got a few people from this forum,maybe a few from my Utah street pass club I am, and kinda forcing my bf. I tell him for Items haha


----------



## Pudge (Mar 5, 2013)

So far I just have my friend in real life who I converted into an AC fan a few years ago. 

Once the game is released, I'm going to have to start talking to more people on BTF and ACC to make some friends to wifi with.


----------



## Officer Berri (Mar 5, 2013)

I'll be completely playing online-only with people since I don't know anyone irl who plays. My brother would be the only one and he doesn't even have a 3DS.


----------



## KirbyHugger8D (Mar 5, 2013)

Officer Berri said:


> I'll be completely playing online-only with people since I don't know anyone irl who plays. My brother would be the only one and he doesn't even have a 3DS.



Lol me too!  Except I have a sister not a brother.  She loves animal crossing, but never plays it and doesn't own a 3ds.  I hope I can find some nice people to play with  The release dae keeps getting closer and closer!


----------



## taygo (Mar 6, 2013)

Two Hours till it is 93 days!


----------



## JimmyJacobAC (Mar 6, 2013)

Guys, in about a month we will already be almost halfway through waiting with 60 some-odd days left when the release date was announced at 114 days. I'm talking about the US release.


----------



## taygo (Mar 6, 2013)

We need to hear news on the feature that's for the US game and if we will get the bundle!


----------



## Fjoora (Mar 8, 2013)

I can't believe it's been almost a month since it was announced with a release date!


----------



## New leaf 180 (Mar 9, 2013)

3 months and 1 day left till shopping madness season of Animal Crossing New Leaf


----------



## KirbyHugger8D (Mar 9, 2013)

I wish it was coming out while I'm still in school because then I could have my mom get if for me on Monday morning and play it after my homework.  Also I'm busy with friends and tennis in the summer, so I feel like I won't have a lot of time to play


----------



## Superpenguin (Mar 9, 2013)

I found out school lets out for the summer the Wednesday after the release(NA). That's actually really nice, and those three days are after exams and I'm pretty sure the last two are half days.


----------



## RainbowYoshi (Mar 9, 2013)

KirbyHugger8D said:


> I wish it was coming out while I'm still in school because then I could have my mom get if for me on Monday morning and play it after my homework.  Also I'm busy with friends and tennis in the summer, so I feel like I won't have a lot of time to play


In the UK, us kids still go to school in June. We are on our Summer holidays at early/ mid July. Maybe when you get home, like at night, you could play?


----------



## MDofDarkheart (Mar 9, 2013)

Thankful that my pre-order is all paid off!
Thank god for birthday money!
All I have to do is pick it up when it arrives in the store!


----------



## RainbowYoshi (Mar 9, 2013)

MDofDarkheart said:


> Thankful that my pre-order is all paid off!
> Thank god for birthday money!
> All I have to do is pick it up when it arrives in the store!



You sound so organized. I hope I'll be able to pick it up at the store! I can't guarantee if my nearest game store will have it in stock straight away...


----------



## LeAckerman (Mar 10, 2013)

I'm pre-ordering my game on my birthday which is soon! :3 And I'm happy because I might get it a day before release, Idk yet.


----------



## KirbyHugger8D (Mar 10, 2013)

IcarusGamer said:


> I'm pre-ordering my game on my birthday which is soon! :3 And I'm happy because I might get it a day before release, Idk yet.


OMG WHERE ARE YOU GETTING YOUR GAME FROM!  I want to get it before release


----------



## Punchyleaf (Mar 10, 2013)

I heard Walmart did an accidental early release of Pokemon black and white 2, but they soon pulled it off the shelves because they would've gotten sued by Nintendo


----------



## Fame (Mar 10, 2013)

Yeah I've pre-ordered from ShopTo and they're really good when it comes to pre-orders. I've got my 2 copies being sent to my dad's work place and I might get it a day early because business' get priority shipping. Hopefully I will! ^^


----------



## Sam (Mar 10, 2013)

I've just realised, the European (and to a certain extent, Australian) release is 2 days before the rainy season starts!


----------



## PapaNer (Mar 10, 2013)

Well, it's only 90 days away now.  I just want to fish.


----------



## Punchyleaf (Mar 10, 2013)

4 more days and I can say "1 month down! And no accidents!"

I'm so excited. I've been waiting for this day since 2010. I have yet to fully express my joy. I should do that today...


----------



## Sam (Mar 10, 2013)

The rainy season being 1 - 7 days after release (depending on your region) should make it a HELL of a lot easier to catch a Coleacanth straight off the bat and put it in your museum, meaning any you catch after that will be another great way to earn money (possibly even before you unlock the island!)


----------



## RainbowYoshi (Mar 10, 2013)

I just can't wait, the time is certainly going fast!


----------



## KirbyHugger8D (Mar 10, 2013)

I feel like it's here all ready! (except not at all)  I'm so excited for this game! I'll be wasting my life on it.  I have no idea where I'm going to get it from through.  Should I ship it to my house from somewhere that will get it to me on time?  Then again we have the 50 thousand GameStops by my house not to mention the Target, BestBuy, Sams Club, and WalMart (there's no way you're gonna get me to go in there)  I just want the best deal where I can get it on the release date!


----------



## LeAckerman (Mar 10, 2013)

KirbyHugger8D said:


> OMG WHERE ARE YOU GETTING YOUR GAME FROM!  I want to get it before release



Walmart. They want to give it to you before hand.


----------



## MisterM (Mar 11, 2013)

89 Days to go! How's everyone holding up?


----------



## KirbyHugger8D (Mar 11, 2013)

MisterM said:


> 89 Days to go! How's everyone holding up?



Desperate!  I'm basically making my own guide while I wait for it.  It's colorful and has pretty pictures <3 I can't wait till it gets here


----------



## Punchyleaf (Mar 11, 2013)

IcarusGamer said:


> Walmart. They want to give it to you before hand.



Walmart is a superpower. They won't want to get sued by selling early. They may have it in stock before the release day, but it gets flagged when its being ring up early.  it happened before to my friend. Don't remember which game, I think it was nintendogs when it first came out, and when the cashier was going to ring her up, all of a sudden she was like "oh sorry, can't sell this to you by law"
I started laughing but it's true.
They cn stock the games early but they have no right to sell it early


----------



## LeAckerman (Mar 11, 2013)

Loviechu said:


> Walmart is a superpower. They won't want to get sued by selling early. They may have it in stock before the release day, but it gets flagged when its being ring up early.  it happened before to my friend. Don't remember which game, I think it was nintendogs when it first came out, and when the cashier was going to ring her up, all of a sudden she was like "oh sorry, can't sell this to you by law"
> I started laughing but it's true.
> They cn stock the games early but they have no right to sell it early



Ohh I see. My mom pre-ordered a movie and they gave it to her before hand. Weird.


----------



## Punchyleaf (Mar 11, 2013)

A movie isn't a game though. Game companies can get pretty crazy when it comes to breaking the release day


----------



## Jake (Mar 11, 2013)

94 days in australia... #yay


----------



## Bea (Mar 11, 2013)

I adopted a kitty this weekend, and he's making the time FLY.


----------



## PoizonMushro0m (Mar 11, 2013)

What is the exact amount of days for the North American release?


----------



## RisingSun (Mar 11, 2013)

mlnintendo97 said:


> What is the exact amount of days for the North American release?



89


----------



## Bambi (Mar 12, 2013)

Bea said:


> I adopted a kitty this weekend, and he's making the time FLY.



CONGRATS on your new addition  Kittens are a great way to pass the time.

I'm so stoked for this game I thought I would stop checking the forum now that there is a release date but I still feel the need to come back and obsess with fellow AC lovers


----------



## Prof Gallows (Mar 14, 2013)

Loviechu said:


> A movie isn't a game though. Game companies can get pretty crazy when it comes to breaking the release day



Actually, there are ways around this. I used to work at Walmart and I got a bunch of games early. It might've just been perks of working there, but me and some of my working buddies used to ring them up and pay for them the day we got them in, which was usually three to seven days before release. =p

But the chances of someone not working there getting a game early is pretty slim, unless you know them and they aren't afraid of getting in trouble.


----------



## taygo (Mar 14, 2013)

It been a months since we knew when we were getting ac We have to wait a little longer. I can't wait!


----------



## Joey (Mar 14, 2013)

When is the next Nintendo Direct?


----------



## RisingSun (Mar 14, 2013)

They just had a Nintendo Direct Mini on Flipnote yesterday.  There has been no word on a full Direct, though.

FYI, AC:NL does make an appearance in the Sample Flipnotes  that can be viewed in the E-Shop (3DS) or on YouTube.


----------



## RisingSun (Mar 15, 2013)

Wow...nothing like killing a thread...way to go RisingSun 

I see that the 3DS Facebook page has finally gotten into the countdown for AC:NL in that it is now their cover photo   Only 85 days left!!!!


----------



## Prof Gallows (Mar 15, 2013)

Or twelve weeks, if that makes it seem like it's any closer.


----------



## MDofDarkheart (Mar 15, 2013)

I'm hyper excited right now!


----------



## Saracrossing (Mar 16, 2013)

So close yet so far


----------



## MisterM (Mar 21, 2013)

79 days to go! How's everyone doing? Is the wait driving you crazy? Or is the wait just no big deal and you can wait it out easily? As for me, it varies from day to day. Are you like that perhaps?


----------



## aikatears (Mar 21, 2013)

MisterM said:


> 79 days to go! How's everyone doing? Is the wait driving you crazy? Or is the wait just no big deal and you can wait it out easily? As for me, it varies from day to day. Are you like that perhaps?


let just say time is mocking me.


----------



## Stargirl (Mar 21, 2013)

Awesome, 79 days!!  Gotta update my siggie, the countdown's off. ^.^


----------



## Rover AC (Mar 21, 2013)

It's arriving two days before my Birthday. Perfect timing, that way my parents can buy it for me instead.


----------



## Sakura0901 (Mar 21, 2013)

It will only be 42 days when I get back off my holiday :3 so I've got 35 days till I go and then I've got a week on holiday. I think time will go slower when I get home :')


----------



## Merelfantasy (Mar 23, 2013)

'Just' 82 days left for me! I have a app for countdowns on my Iphone  I like to forget about it once in a while and then remind myself of looking at it, and going wild about the fact that some days have passed!


----------



## MisterM (Mar 23, 2013)

I just beat the final boss fight in Paper Mario: Sticker Star. Tomorrow, I have intensions to get Luigi's Mansion 2: Dark Moon. Hopefully it'll be a good time-passer.


----------



## Treasu(red) (Mar 24, 2013)

I think my excitement for Luigi's Mansion is only refueling my excitement for New Leaf. It's nearly painful, because I can't enjoy the Luigi's Mansion release as much as I'd like to because it's not the game I'm really yearning for, although I'm simultaneously fired up about Luigi's Mansion!!!   LinandKo have done such an outstanding job covering the game, but I'd really like to keep some of it unspoiled.


----------



## Kip (Mar 24, 2013)

Ah man, the release date is right before E3. I'll just be indulging myself with video games ൬൦ڀ൦൬


----------



## Kabune (Mar 24, 2013)

Man i can't wait for this game. Besides Yarn Yoshi, this is the game that i am antisapating the most. I have the countdown bookmarked on chrome, just waiting patiently. I have been planning for the big day. I have a few QR code sites bookmarked that have patterns and clothes i will be getting on day one. I know what face i want, and i know what theme i am going for, witch is Earthbound. I can't wait to stick my face through a face board that looks like Ness, or hear the theme of Onett every time i talk to a villager.


----------



## Sam (Mar 24, 2013)

I just got really excited when I realised that out of the 82 more days I have to wait.. I'm only in school for 43 of them! That makes the wait feel much better!


----------



## Pudge (Mar 24, 2013)

June is going to be such a good month.

New Leaf's release date. My birthday 2 days later. Then, going out clubbing that weekend to continue celebrating my birthday (I'm turning 19 which is the legal drinking age in Canada), then it's Pride week in Toronto so I'll be going to that, and plus school ends!

So excited.


----------



## Kip (Mar 24, 2013)

Pudge said:


> June is going to be such a good month.
> 
> New Leaf's release date. My birthday 2 days later. Then, going out clubbing that weekend to continue celebrating my birthday (I'm turning 19 which is the legal drinking age in Canada), then it's Pride week in Toronto so I'll be going to that, and plus school ends!
> 
> So excited.



Oh wow, that's a lot of stuff.

Your birthday is also on the day of E3 (if your bday is on june 11th) but you probably don't care about that


----------



## MisterM (Mar 24, 2013)

I got Luigi's Mansion: Dark Moon! It's awesome! So, there's 76 days to go. Tell me, how are you passing the time? As for me, I'm playing Luigi's Mansion and watching Minecraft videos. Also I'm in school.


----------



## JimmyJacobAC (Mar 24, 2013)

Luigi's Mansion: Dark Moon and Magician's Quest: Mysterious Times.


----------



## Pudge (Mar 24, 2013)

Kip said:


> Oh wow, that's a lot of stuff.
> 
> Your birthday is also on the day of E3 (if your bday is on june 11th) but you probably don't care about that



Yes! My birthday is on June 11th.  I don't especially care about E3, but I'm sure a lot of people are. 

How am I passing the time? Hmm, just trying to keep my mind off of it I guess. Lately I've been playing Nintendogs + Cats again. I would love to get a new 3DS game to pass the time, but I don't really want to spend my money on that right now.


----------



## PapaNer (Mar 24, 2013)

I am currently studying my butt of at school.  I am now only in upper-tier college courses and this semester I took every class that had nothing to do with programming so that I could just dork out for the rest of my stay.  I never realized how tediously boring it all would be.  I just want to code and drink coffee and eat cup noodles until I pass out!

But I have a countdown on my phone and I am reminded with every text and such.  I am so ready for this flippin' game!


----------



## Pudge (Mar 25, 2013)

PapaNer said:


> But I have a countdown on my phone and I am reminded with every text and such.  I am so ready for this flippin' game!



Oh my, wouldn't that make the time seem to go by more slowly if you're constantly reminded how much longer you have to wait?


----------



## RisingSun (Mar 25, 2013)

Pudge said:


> Oh my, wouldn't that make the time seem to go by more slowly if you're constantly reminded how much longer you have to wait?



Not necessarily.  I have one on my phone and iPad as well.  I don't always look at it daily, so it is a nice surprise when I look at the badge and it is reading 75 days.  The last time I looked at it, we were still in the 80s.


----------



## Sam (Mar 25, 2013)

Well, I had a bit a scare today. We were given our exam timetable for June, and it turns out we have an English exam June 4th, a Biology Exam June 5th, A Chemistry exam June 11th and a Physics exam June 13th! @.@

However, the bit that worried me was the fact that there, right in front of me, were the words: MATHS EXAM, 9.00 - 10.30am, *JUNE 14TH*. That got me annoyed and upset because it meant my taking the day off plan was going to go down the drain. 

HOWEVER, I went to talk to my maths teacher at the end of the day and she told me that Top Set (my class) was exempt from the exam! Yay!


----------



## PapaNer (Mar 25, 2013)

Pudge said:


> Oh my, wouldn't that make the time seem to go by more slowly if you're constantly reminded how much longer you have to wait?



I currently have so much stuff going on that I don't feel the wait so much.  I mean, when I'm sitting down looking at it and nothing else, I absolutely feel the time slow down, but for the most part it's just a daily "YEAH ONLY X MORE DAYS."


----------



## Aquamarine (Mar 25, 2013)

For me, time is moving by super fast because I've got a portfolio show on April 18 that I have been busy preparing for, and then I graduate May 5th (so many assignments to finish!). After that, I'll only have about a month to wait, which will be spent on post-graduation stuff (like looking for a design job).  XD


----------



## MisterM (Mar 31, 2013)

69 days to go! I don't know about you guys, but, for me, March just flew by!


----------



## laceydearie (Mar 31, 2013)

March did fly by for me! But April and May will be horribly slow. Dealing with classes, and then the waiting game once classes end on 5/9. At the moment I'm playing City Folk and HM: A Tale of Two Towns 3DS to occupy my spare time. ><
I do keep myself busy though so until the last month before hand, it'll be a daily sigh of only _ more days. :l


----------



## Feraligator (Mar 31, 2013)

March flew away for me too. April is going to be fast too, because it's the 2 weeks Easter holidays, and my birthday is coming up. But May might go horrifyingly slow.


----------



## KirbyHugger8D (Mar 31, 2013)

I feel like April and May will go by fast, but the last two weeks will drag


----------



## New leaf 180 (Mar 31, 2013)

Two months and 9 days.


----------



## Officer Berri (Mar 31, 2013)

Spring always goes pretty fast for me so hopefully this year won't be any different. :3


----------



## Feraligator (Mar 31, 2013)

Well, with the inconvenient Daylight Savings occurring, the time is now one hour ahead and that might be one reason to why April is going to go quick.


----------



## Bea (Apr 1, 2013)

These past few weeks have been complete and utter hell with school assignments. I can't wait until I can relax in NL.


----------



## Sakura0901 (Apr 1, 2013)

May is ganna drag for me  April is going to go so quick because of Easter holidays and My college trip but after that nothing!! well...until New Leaf :3


----------



## Anna (Apr 1, 2013)

Long............


----------



## Sam (Apr 1, 2013)

I can just look at it this way.... Only 38 more school days!


----------



## Anna (Apr 1, 2013)

Sam said:


> I can just look at it this way.... Only 38 more school days!



Hahaha alright if you have school I finished in 2011 and that makes the wait longer!


----------



## Officer Berri (Apr 1, 2013)

I graduated in 2009. xD Haven't had a job, though I've tried to get one a couple times before. |:

I HAVE HAD ALL THIS TIME TO PLAY A GAME LIKE THIS WHY U NO RELEASE IT SOONER. D:


----------



## Anna (Apr 1, 2013)

Haha I haven't got a job either which makes the wait twice as loooooong!


----------



## Lew (Apr 1, 2013)

0 DAYS?!


----------



## RainbowYoshi (Apr 1, 2013)

L3WIS said:


> 0 DAYS?!



Last time I checked was 74 days...


----------



## Sam (Apr 1, 2013)

Hahaha. xD


----------



## ACking (Apr 1, 2013)

Went to GameStop. Wasn't there.


----------



## RainbowYoshi (Apr 1, 2013)

ACking said:


> Went to GameStop. Wasn't there.



It's probably out of stock. I'm going tomorrow to see if its there


----------



## ACking (Apr 1, 2013)

RainbowYoshi said:


> It's probably out of stock. I'm going tomorrow to see if its there



Cool. Pretty upset they didn't have it though. Must've sold out.


----------



## RisingSun (Apr 1, 2013)

I have until October until I earn my bachelors degree, but I have a hatching of chicks coming in around May 1st (love the U.S. postal service), so they should keep me busy while I wait for AC


----------



## Fjoora (Apr 1, 2013)

In a couple months we'll be out of the double digits!


----------



## MisterM (Apr 1, 2013)

To some people it may seem like the wait will go by really slowly. Well, think of it this way. By the time April 30th comes around, there'll only be 40 days left to wait! Let's hope April goes by as fast as March did!


----------



## Sora (Apr 1, 2013)

Jesirawr said:


> In a couple months we'll be out of the double digits!



Single digits will be horrible lol. People will be dying to get the game and in turn make me want it even more.


----------



## aikatears (Apr 1, 2013)

can we just find a time machine and bypass these two month to june?


----------



## Treasu(red) (Apr 1, 2013)

aikatears said:


> can we just find a time machine and bypass these two month to june?



Metaphorically speaking you... could watch Dr. Who for the next two months.


----------



## JimmyJacobAC (Apr 1, 2013)

I recommend watching lots of education documentaries; ones that can hold your interest. I haven't stopped watching astronomy and physics based ones but I'm running out...


----------



## Cinnabunnie (Apr 2, 2013)

MisterM said:


> To some people it may seem like the wait will go by really slowly. Well, think of it this way. By the time April 30th comes around, there'll only be 40 days left to wait! Let's hope April goes by as fast as March did!



Wait haha that's totally how I think about it too! I think oh you know by the time May rolls around, which really isn't that far away, there'll only be just over a month left... and THEN when may is over, which is only a month... just 9 more days... Keeps me sane


----------



## Sora (Apr 2, 2013)

I just know I have a week to get into my gamer attitude after school ends so I can ensure my 24 hour day one gameplay of it starting at 1 AM. My gamer side comes out in the summer and I'm scared of it lol. At least I'll be playing a happy game.


----------



## Sam (Apr 2, 2013)

How is it that U.S schools finish for summer so early in the year? I live in the UK and I believe that this year I finish somewhere around July 19th!! D:

Also, when do you go back? Because we only get 6 weeks off...


----------



## Feraligator (Apr 2, 2013)

At least my birthday is in this month, that's all I care about. I also still have the Easter holidays to pass, and I don't want it to go quick...


----------



## Cinnabunnie (Apr 2, 2013)

Sam said:


> How is it that U.S schools finish for summer so early in the year? I live in the UK and I believe that this year I finish somewhere around July 19th!! D:
> 
> Also, when do you go back? Because we only get 6 weeks off...



Ouch, you only get 6 weeks off for summer? That's rough. I get like 3.5 months off for college and that's short compared to some of my friends back home...


----------



## Sam (Apr 2, 2013)

Cinnabunnie said:


> Ouch, you only get 6 weeks off for summer? That's rough. I get like *3.5 months* off for college and that's short compared to some of my friends back home...



WHAAAAT!? D:


----------



## Stargirl (Apr 2, 2013)

Treasu(red) said:


> Metaphorically speaking you... could watch Dr. Who for the next two months.





JimmyJacobAC said:


> I recommend watching lots of education documentaries; ones that can hold your interest. I haven't stopped watching astronomy and physics based ones but I'm running out...



Yes and yes! Doctor Who and History Channel is how I'm waiting it out. xD


----------



## Mike! (Apr 2, 2013)

Cinnabunnie said:


> Ouch, you only get 6 weeks off for summer? That's rough. I get like 3.5 months off for college and that's short compared to some of my friends back home...



I'm a teacher, and I find that six weeks is just about right for me, once I've done all the prep for the new school year. I hear that many American teachers have to get an extra job over the summer break, and I certainly don't like the sound of that! Still, all that extra time to play Animal Crossing does sound pretty good...


----------



## KarlaKGB (Apr 2, 2013)

My university runs three 8 week terms a year. I get about 3.5 months off for summer. Tis great. It's not even a bad uni either


----------



## Superpenguin (Apr 2, 2013)

Mike! said:


> I'm a teacher, and I find that six weeks is just about right for me, once I've done all the prep for the new school year. I hear that many American teachers have to get an extra job over the summer break, and I certainly don't like the sound of that! Still, all that extra time to play Animal Crossing does sound pretty good...



Teachers here can choose to have their pay extend out through the whole year, or they can just get it all at once throughout the school year. Most teachers that go to find a summer job are the ones that had their pay received throughout the school year.


----------



## Pudge (Apr 2, 2013)

I recently bought Zelda: OoT 3DS, as well as a few PS3 games, so that plus school and work will help make time go by.


----------



## RainbowYoshi (Apr 2, 2013)

Sam said:


> WHAAAAT!? D:



Just be glad that you *are* getting long holidays. Some people have to work their butts off almost everyday and get no holiday like you, so you should appreciate it for gods sake.

Also, I've noticed that march has flown by, so hopefully April and may will do the same!


----------



## Feraligator (Apr 2, 2013)

RainbowYoshi said:


> for gods sake.


You should be a little less harsh when replying to another member.


----------



## Bambi (Apr 2, 2013)

JimmyJacobAC said:


> I recommend watching lots of education documentaries; ones that can hold your interest. I haven't stopped watching astronomy and physics based ones but I'm running out...



I Love this. Glad I'm not the only Documentary junkie out there


----------



## JimmyJacobAC (Apr 2, 2013)

Bambi said:


> I Love this. Glad I'm not the only Documentary junkie out there



Have you seen the SpaceRip Youtube channel? Highly recommend it. Also, The Universe (plenty of episodes on Youtube), Through the Wormhole (Morgan Freeman!), NOVA, etc. Lots of good stuff to sit there and be mesmerized at.


----------



## Sam (Apr 2, 2013)

My countdown clock is actually rather simplistic, and drawing it actually helps the wait for me.




Also, I love documentaries! Volcanoes have always fascinated me.


----------



## Cinnabunnie (Apr 2, 2013)

KarlaKGB said:


> My university runs three 8 week terms a year. I get about 3.5 months off for summer. Tis great. It's not even a bad uni either



ok my turn to say whaaaaaaaaaaaat? 8 week terms? this isn't an american university is it? I'd love to have three 8 week terms rather than two 4 month ones... 



Sam said:


> Also, I love documentaries! Volcanoes have always fascinated me.



I was obsessed with natural disasters when i was younger, including Volcanoes  
Also when I'm bored I flip through documentaries on Netflix, some of them are really interesting haha


----------



## KarlaKGB (Apr 2, 2013)

Nope it's a British university.


----------



## New leaf 180 (Apr 2, 2013)

69 days left


----------



## Sam (Apr 2, 2013)

New leaf 180 said:


> 69 days left



Uuuh, where? ;P


----------



## aikatears (Apr 2, 2013)

Oo I need to put money in my netflix account, time will go fast with watching all the shows I love on the 3ds. (still waiting on hulu Nintendo)


----------



## New leaf 180 (Apr 2, 2013)

North America  for Mormon players


----------



## Sam (Apr 2, 2013)

New leaf 180 said:


> North America  for Mormon players



Can't tell whether sarcasm or...?  

72 days for Europe! Ack!


----------



## Cinnabunnie (Apr 3, 2013)

It's actually 67 days in NA


----------



## New leaf 180 (Apr 3, 2013)

thanks. I'm really surprise  no one hear of Mormons. I go to church every Sunday. But this week is the week we listen to our prophet.


----------



## tigereyes86 (Apr 3, 2013)

New leaf 180 said:


> thanks. I'm really surprise  no one hear of Mormons. I go to church every Sunday. But this week is the week we listen to our prophet.



I've heard of them, a lot of others probably have too.  I think we were getting confused as your post seemed a bit random in the middle of the countdown thread!  I love finding out about other cultures and faiths etc (I know it's not for this thread, but when something is mentioned that I didn't know, I feel like I learnt something!)

72 days left for EU, will be good to get into the 60s, but I remember back when it was in the 100s, really doesn't seem that long ago.


----------



## PapaNer (Apr 3, 2013)

Now it's 66 days in NA.  DID YOU SEE IT CHANGE!  IT CHANGED!  THE AMOUNT OF DAYS CHANGED!


----------



## tigereyes86 (Apr 3, 2013)

^haha!!  Wait a second, on my countdown (I have one for NA & one for EU, like a big sad loser) it says 67 for you guys.  Is it wrong??  (Cuz that would be embarrassing for the app developer...)


----------



## Punchyleaf (Apr 3, 2013)

Yup 66 days c:


----------



## Cinnabunnie (Apr 3, 2013)

New leaf 180 said:


> thanks. I'm really surprise  no one hear of Mormons. I go to church every Sunday. But this week is the week we listen to our prophet.



Whoops! I read your post wrong and thought you said "moron" instead of "Mormons"... thought you were calling people names, sorry!! (I was really tired) 

Yay!! 66 days <3


----------



## tigereyes86 (Apr 3, 2013)

Loviechu said:


> Yup 66 days c:



Haha, looks like I'm finding a new countdown app then!!!


----------



## Pudge (Apr 4, 2013)

66 days? Doesn't sound that far away.


----------



## MisterM (Apr 4, 2013)

Is AC:NL coming out a day early now or is the countdown inaccurate all of a sudden?


----------



## Justin (Apr 4, 2013)

MisterM said:


> Is AC:NL coming out a day early now or is the countdown inaccurate all of a sudden?



Keep in mind that it will be up at Midnight on the eShop, or 9PM on the West Coast. So technically, it will be available in about 65 days and 4 hours from now.

(gonna plug in my own countdown here: http://acnewleaf.com/countdown/ )


----------



## Octavia (Apr 4, 2013)

Justin said:


> (gonna plug in my own countdown here: http://acnewleaf.com/countdown/ )



And bookmarked. Thanks for sharing, Justin.


----------



## Lauren (Apr 4, 2013)

With my boyfriend being away in Afghan and being on holiday ATM everything is going by so fast right now! Yay that means AC will be out quick!


----------



## KarlaKGB (Apr 4, 2013)

Is he deployed over there? I hope he stays safe and thank him for his service


----------



## MadisonCrossing (Apr 4, 2013)

Yes, everyone IS going crazy! Especially for a countdown...I'd do a lot just to buy Animal Crossing: New Leaf! If the date was fake (it TOTALLY won't be, so no one flip out) I would literally go INSANE...I love Animal Crossing so much!^^


----------



## Jinglefruit (Apr 4, 2013)

Madison123 said:


> Yes, everyone IS going crazy! Especially for a countdown...I'd do a lot just to buy Animal Crossing: New Leaf! If the date was fake (it TOTALLY won't be, so no one flip out) I would literally go INSANE...I love Animal Crossing so much!^^



I have a small hope it is fake and they bring it out earlier. - If the Korean could be released a month after it's announcement, then I feel it's totally feasible to hope they suddenly bring it out in May. (even though they won't, but it's not unheard of.)


----------



## Lauren (Apr 4, 2013)

KarlaKGB said:


> Is he deployed over there? I hope he stays safe and thank him for his service



Yeah he's home at the end of April hehe he's dying to play LM2 not as much as I am to play AC NL! Wooooo


----------



## MisterM (Apr 4, 2013)

Hey guys, I have something to tell you! Lin and Ko have a second YouTube channel! It's called Linandko Retrogaming! I don't think very many people knew about it because it only had about 422 subscribers when I found it. So to those of you who are Lin and Ko fans, go look it up!


----------



## Lisha (Apr 5, 2013)

MisterM said:


> Hey guys, I have something to tell you! Lin and Ko have a second YouTube channel! It's called Linandko Retrogaming! I don't think very many people knew about it because it only had about 422 subscribers when I found it. So to those of you who are Lin and Ko fans, go look it up!


Thank you for this! I was rewatching their NL videos but I've seen them all like twice now. Now I can chill and watch Lindsey play Animal Crossing E+. XD


----------



## tigereyes86 (Apr 5, 2013)

OK, I get it, my countdown timer isn't wrong, it's just because it's not showing hours.  It's a teeny widget that shows only the days to go!  Still fancy myself one with hours too, I'll get a nice specific one this weekend!


----------



## VillageDweller (Apr 5, 2013)

Jinglefruit said:


> I have a small hope it is fake and they bring it out earlier. - If the Korean could be released a month after it's announcement, then I feel it's totally feasible to hope they suddenly bring it out in May. (even though they won't, but it's not unheard of.)



Yeah, but Korean is similar to Japanese and they celebrate the same holidays in AC (like the bean troll day thing) so it's different for Korea. They have to take them out and give us different holidays for the West.

69 days for us today, woo~
the only problem is this is the more hectic time of school, and exam week and stuff about the week before it comes out


----------



## KarlaKGB (Apr 5, 2013)

They better not take out Bean Day...or any of the holidays...


----------



## Lisha (Apr 5, 2013)

KarlaKGB said:


> They better not take out Bean Day...or any of the holidays...



I'm quite sure that those holidays are region-exclusive. So no, they won't be in the EU version. > n>


----------



## Jinglefruit (Apr 5, 2013)

VillageDweller said:


> Yeah, but Korean is similar to Japanese and they celebrate the same holidays in AC (like the bean troll day thing) so it's different for Korea. They have to take them out and give us different holidays for the West.



I'm pretty sure they have different holidays as well though. - I'm sure there was a list somewhere in this forum that shown this, but I can only find the unconfirmed list at the moment. Though yes, I am pretty sure it is easier and quicker for them to translate to Korean and release, than to get all the European languages in. But a boy can dream, right?


----------



## MisterM (Apr 6, 2013)

I accidentally lost my AC:WW game cartridge somewhere I know I will not find it again. I'll have to count on City Folk and the GameCube Version to tide me over I guess.


----------



## Peoki (Apr 6, 2013)

Jinglefruit said:


> I'm pretty sure they have different holidays as well though. - I'm sure there was a list somewhere in this forum that shown this, but I can only find the unconfirmed list at the moment. Though yes, I am pretty sure it is easier and quicker for them to translate to Korean and release, than to get all the European languages in. But a boy can dream, right?


The sentence structure for Japanese and Korean are very similar, which makes me think that they were able to localize New Leaf a lot quicker compared to the EU/NA versions. The earlier release took me by surprise though, because [hand-held] gaming consoles aren't as popular over there; people much prefer computer gaming. 

They do share a few of the same holidays, but not a whole bunch; most of which are region-exclusive and are not likely to appear in other versions. but hey, at least we can still experience them through wi-fi with friends in those regions. I'm sure there will be plenty of people on TBT that will be willing to let you visit for a holiday exclusive or trade exclusive DLCs. 

June seems so close, yet so far.


----------



## Hamusuta (Apr 7, 2013)

When I look at....
Days: OMG THATS SO LONG ;~;
Weeks: Thats sort of close... :/
Months: OMG ITS SO CLOSE YAAAY


----------



## Lew (Apr 7, 2013)

MisterM said:


> I accidentally lost my AC:WW game cartridge somewhere I know I will not find it again. I'll have to count on City Folk and the GameCube Version to tide me over I guess.



You could get a new cartridge if you really wanted to, as soon as they're no longer in production, you can probably get one without a box/instructions, used, for next to nothing.


----------



## Aloha (Apr 7, 2013)

I'll camp in front of the GS store if i have to like its black friday


----------



## KirbyHugger8D (Apr 7, 2013)

Aloha said:


> I'll camp in front of the GS store if i have to like its black friday



Haha I don't think that will be neccasery  Animal crossing isn't that popular here.  I'm sure some store will have it in stock!


----------



## New leaf 180 (Apr 7, 2013)

Animal crossing was popular before in the USA but lose popularity. I think the demand should increase this year.  $$$$$


----------



## Lew (Apr 9, 2013)

Thanks for the count down! I remember waiting when it was in the hundreds


----------



## laceydearie (Apr 9, 2013)

L3WIS said:


> Thanks for the count down! I remember waiting when it was in the hundreds



Haha yeah! Now it's just staring at the Amazon order with a second countdown for my delivery date. I'm driving my family nuts with my excitement, and impatience. June 11th can't get here sooner, xD.


----------



## RoosterInURbutt (Apr 9, 2013)

KirbyHugger8D said:


> Haha I don't think that will be neccasery  Animal crossing isn't that popular here.  I'm sure some store will have it in stock!



When I went in all excited to buy the AC wii, I looked all around the target game shelfs, nothing...
Talked to the guy, where is it? It's not out yet is it? It came out today! I say
He went in the back, came out... Your right! Here is your game! Yay! I played it till I met me wife. I feel in a portable version I have better chances of playing. Plus it's super AC Extreme!


----------



## MisterM (Apr 10, 2013)

I just realized. We're less than 60 days from AC:NL's release! :^)


----------



## Solar (Apr 10, 2013)

You're right! Only 59 days left! So excited


----------



## New leaf 180 (Apr 10, 2013)

2 months lefts


----------



## MDofDarkheart (Apr 11, 2013)

Can we officially start fan-freaking now? *is holding it in.*


----------



## Jemjewel (Apr 11, 2013)

I want this game so dang much but I don't want to drive my family nuts so I'm trying to hold it in. 

I don't think I'm doing a very good job though...


----------



## Sam (Apr 11, 2013)

I don't know about everyone else, but waiting for New Leaf actually makes me want to knuckle down and get on to my school work, complete it to the best of my ability and do well in my exams, so I'll have less pressure when the game releases.


----------



## MDofDarkheart (Apr 11, 2013)

@Sam: I don't go to school anymore but I know the feeling.


----------



## MisterM (Apr 11, 2013)

So far April is going by as fast as March did for me? Anyone agree?


----------



## aikatears (Apr 12, 2013)

MisterM said:


> So far April is going by as fast as March did for me? Anyone agree?


I will think that around my birthday cause that be mid Apr. Though am sad that no animal has my birthday either the day before or after.


----------



## Stargirl (Apr 12, 2013)

MisterM said:


> So far April is going by as fast as March did for me? Anyone agree?



April is going by FASTER than March so far. ^^' Can't believe it's already the 12th!!  It's probably going super fast since we had Spring Break, and I'm busy every weekend so I don't have much time to obsess over NL. Also, I have Luigi's Mansion: Dark Moon to hold me over and then I have Population Growing coming in the mail next week. 

I think the end of May & the first 9 days of June are gonna feel the "longest".


----------



## Feraligator (Apr 12, 2013)

Swimmergirl327 said:


> April is going by FASTER than March so far. ^^' Can't believe it's already the 12th!!  It's probably going super fast since we had Spring Break, and I'm busy every weekend so I don't have much time to obsess over NL. Also, I have Luigi's Mansion: Dark Moon to hold me over and then I have Population Growing coming in the mail next week.
> 
> I think the end of May & the first 9 days of June are gonna feel the "longest".


Also with the Daylight Saving event happening, (British Summertime) it feels like a day lasts for 4 hours. But that's only because I'm still on holiday, that statistic may change when I'm back at school...


----------



## Jinglefruit (Apr 13, 2013)

JezDayy said:


> Also with the Daylight Saving event happening, (British Summertime) it feels like a day lasts for 4 hours. But that's only because I'm still on holiday, that statistic may change when I'm back at school...



If you feel like making time go much slower, try waking up at half 4 everyday for the week to work. Longest week ever. :c


----------



## oath2order (Apr 13, 2013)

aikatears said:


> I will think that around my birthday cause that be mid Apr. Though am sad that no animal has my birthday either the day before or after.



WHY IS IT HALFWAY THROUGH THE MONTH.


----------



## Lauren (Apr 13, 2013)

Just don't count down, I don't count down the days, I did the same with my boyfriend in Afghanistan it came quicker because I didn't count!!!


----------



## Pudge (Apr 14, 2013)

I find that not counting down the days helps as well. That's why I don't come on this forum very often, because thinking about NL too much makes the time seem slower.


----------



## New leaf 180 (Apr 14, 2013)

I know 55 days is a long wait so I usually come to ask questions or answer some.


----------



## Pudge (Apr 14, 2013)

I have a feeling that May will seem to go by slowly considering it's the month before NL's release and it'll make us more anxious. Especially for me whose birthday is in June and school ends in June also. There's a lot to look forward to in June.


----------



## Punchyleaf (Apr 14, 2013)

Yeah I feel May will be the slowest month too. I have a few games to play before it comes out, but I'll probably become a severe hermit until the game comes out a week or two before release lol


----------



## Jake (Apr 14, 2013)

May will probably go somewhat quick for EU/AUS- solely b/cos PMD releases in the middle of May; but I guess that only applies if you're a Pokemon fan


----------



## Miss Renee (Apr 15, 2013)

So far the months have been going by fairly fast for me.
Hopefully this continues. c:


----------



## tigereyes86 (Apr 15, 2013)

For any UK people here (not even sure it's the right place tbh...). Shopto.net now have the game for ?26.82 and Amazon are at ?29.99.  You won't pay more than the price you preordered at, so anyone thinking about it, good incentive here!


----------



## Ghebu (Apr 15, 2013)

tigereyes86 said:


> For any UK people here (not even sure it's the right place tbh...). Shopto.net now have the game for ?26.82 and Amazon are at ?29.99.  You won't pay more than the price you preordered at, so anyone thinking about it, good incentive here!


I agree. At the moment, Amazon has the best price for the game (I just ordered it fot 35,98 € - normally 44,98 € in stores and eShop), free shipping. Moreover I am sure I'll receive the game within two or three days after the release


----------



## tigereyes86 (Apr 15, 2013)

^yep, that's not bad at all, we're finding deals all round!!


----------



## DavidR (Apr 15, 2013)

I remember when it was first announced and the original videos! Seems like years ago! Oh wait!! It was!! Its really not that long now!


----------



## Fjoora (Apr 15, 2013)

Yeah, I think GameStop lowered their price along with Amazon.
I wonder why they're so competitive about this game.
It's super popular in our niche group, but it's not like it's as popular as some American titles.....or is it....


----------



## Shiny Star (Apr 15, 2013)

Hamusuta said:


> When I look at....
> Days: OMG THATS SO LONG ;~;
> Weeks: Thats sort of close... :/
> Months: OMG ITS SO CLOSE YAAAY


This. The Summer tends to go fast though.


----------



## aikatears (Apr 15, 2013)

http://g0crazykids.tumblr.com/image/48042469169

Look at this saw it on this tumblr...been looking if NA has one as well.


----------



## Octavia (Apr 15, 2013)

That is just adorable. I'm glad to see Nintendo made an assistant Isabelle twitter page after all. 

The only reason for me to browse twitter now.


----------



## Juicebox (Apr 15, 2013)

Jesirawr said:


> Yeah, I think GameStop lowered their price along with Amazon.
> I wonder why they're so competitive about this game.
> It's super popular in our niche group, but it's not like it's as popular as some American titles.....or is it....



It's actually pretty popular among casual gamers as far as I've seen. Not everyone who plays the games plays it as long or as seriously as us, but I know a lot of people who play it. It's one of those games that are good for people who don't like hardcore gaming because it's not complicated. It's not reaching Mario status anytime soon, but I think it might be more popular than Harvest Moon at this point.


----------



## New leaf 180 (Apr 15, 2013)

The USA is not very competitive about the game  I guess since I live there. I guess it's not popular hopefully the fans will increase in the America this year it's was popular back in the early 2000's guess it rise. 55 days left.


----------



## Sora (Apr 16, 2013)

It's so close now! I remember how hard it was waiting 50 days ago. Knowing me I'll probably forget when it releases and never get it


----------



## tigereyes86 (Apr 16, 2013)

Aw, I'm following Isabelle now!

Yes, this game has vastly reduced in price across a lot of retailers, a lot of competition out there.  My bank account loves it!  Wish Luigi's Mansion would come down though


----------



## Pudge (Apr 17, 2013)

Still waiting patiently... I bought myself a Kindle which should be in my mailbox tomorrow, so that should tide me over.


----------



## tigereyes86 (Apr 17, 2013)

Oh, good choice, I love my kindle!


----------



## New leaf 180 (Apr 20, 2013)

49 days left!


----------



## MisterM (Apr 20, 2013)

The time couldn't have gone by any faster! I've started playing some Legend of Zelda: Ocarina of Time 3D so time has been flying! So what's everyone else doing to pass the time?


----------



## Nami (Apr 20, 2013)

I actually picked up ocarina of time myself! I'd always thought to myself "if I got into it, I'd probably be a huge zelda fan" but it took me so long to get started, haha. I LOVE this game, I might go ahead and power up all my nintendo systems to pass the time with some link-packed action!


----------



## Joey (Apr 20, 2013)

Animal crossing isn't that popular in Ireland so they won't be out of stock here.


----------



## aikatears (Apr 20, 2013)

Getting lm2 today for b-day. That should help for the last days


----------



## New leaf 180 (Apr 24, 2013)

45 days left


----------



## New leaf 180 (Apr 26, 2013)

42 days left


----------



## Cottonball (Apr 26, 2013)

I pre-ordered the game on boxing day.


----------



## keybug55 (Apr 27, 2013)

Imagine the forums when everybody gets the QR scanner, I'd imagine the patterns forum would be blowing up.


----------



## BellaSara567 (Apr 27, 2013)

Just pre-ordered my copy !!


----------



## Sam (Apr 27, 2013)

I keep thinking "*WOO!* 48 Days to European release!" And then think "Uugh, that means it's even less for my exams!  "


----------



## BellaSara567 (Apr 27, 2013)

Sam said:


> I keep thinking "*WOO!* 48 Days to European release!" And then think "Uugh, that means it's even less for my exams!  "



I know what you mean , Australian exams are the exact same time and I'd rather play New Leaf but my grades are more important


----------



## TomoEGoto (Apr 27, 2013)

The prices are so low! I always thought that NL would be at least $40 since it is a 3DS game and generally they're always priced $39.99 plus tax. I'm not complaining, though, because I will still buy the game on release day. Although once it does come out, my Bestbuy won't be out of stock because AC isn't popular where I am and even if BB doesn't have AC I can swing by Target that's conventionally close (Strip malls for you). In which I'll be able to get the game and won't leave my bedroom any time soon.


----------



## New leaf 180 (Apr 27, 2013)

I know it's the wait is long but America exams are early as always the first week of June. Then graduation two days after that. So I will nothing to worry about but work then.


----------



## Talxn (Apr 27, 2013)

Once the countdown is in the 30s I will be really happy. Then the game will feel close.


----------



## CHR:)S (Apr 27, 2013)

Talxn said:


> Once the countdown is in the 30s I will be really happy. Then the game will feel close.



Not for me! Once it's in the 20's it'll feel close.


----------



## Talxn (Apr 27, 2013)

CHR:)S said:


> Not for me! Once it's in the 20's it'll feel close.



I will probably feel the same way once it is in the 30s. Right now it just feels like forever with seeing the number 42


----------



## CHR:)S (Apr 27, 2013)

Talxn said:


> I will probably feel the same way once it is in the 30s. Right now it just feels like forever with seeing the number 42


It's actually 43 LOL!


----------



## Punchyleaf (Apr 27, 2013)

No, it's actually 42
._.

Once it hits May 9th is when I'll get excited. Exactly 1 month and counting by then. I'll be getting progressively excited c:


----------



## xStarie (Apr 28, 2013)

Loviechu said:


> Once it hits May 9th is when I'll get excited. Exactly 1 month and counting by then. I'll be getting progressively excited c:



May 9th I'll be like skipping around school being like: "one more moth guys!!" and all my friends will look at me funny c: buts that's ok....


----------



## ThatACfan (Apr 28, 2013)

I wont be happy till its 0 and i'm picking it up from the store.


----------



## MDofDarkheart (Apr 28, 2013)

I am waiting for May 9th to start a Swapnote Q&A, Contest, and Countdown Event!


----------



## New leaf 180 (Apr 28, 2013)

2 days till we in the 30s


----------



## Merelfantasy (Apr 28, 2013)

For me 16 more days before I can get excited. Ugh. 46 days, it's closer to 50 days than to 40 nor 30. :c


----------



## Pudge (Apr 28, 2013)

It's almost May! 

To make the time go by, I've mostly just tried my best not to think about it. I've just been focusing on school, hanging out with friends, reading, etc.


----------



## PapaNer (Apr 28, 2013)

41 days guys!


----------



## MisterM (Apr 28, 2013)

Pudge said:


> It's almost May!
> 
> To make the time go by, I've mostly just tried my best not to think about it. I've just been focusing on school, hanging out with friends, reading, etc.



I've just been playing a bunch of video games like Legend of Zelda: Ocarina of Time.


----------



## Sam (Apr 28, 2013)

I've been:


Revising
Playing WW
Hanging out with friends
Some more revising
Playing on my Xbox
A bit more revising
Adding 3DS friends from TBT 
Obsessing over what my town will look like
Did I mention revising?

I'm also planning on getting Gates to Infinity in May!


----------



## laceydearie (Apr 28, 2013)

Only thing I've been up to is:

Studying
More Studying
Playing WW and CF
Playing Luigi's Mansion
Restarting AC3 and Tyranny of King Washington on the 9th
Considering what my town will look like
And enjoying the outdoors whilst I wait.


----------



## New leaf 180 (Apr 29, 2013)

1 day till in the 30s.


----------



## Bambi (Apr 29, 2013)

SO FREAKING EXCITED  A month usually flies by pretty quik!

I have been.

Working
Gym
Working
Gym
Working
Gym
Sleeping
Sleeping
Sleeping lol.


----------



## Lisha (Apr 29, 2013)

Hnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnngh. I have a lot to do next month, like sorting out stuff so that I can finally learn how to drive~ 

I just want this game tbh. orz


----------



## Peoki (Apr 29, 2013)

Wrote my last University exam of the school year this morning. I honestly cannot believe how quick time is passing, almost wish it would slow down a bit.


----------



## WeiMoote (Apr 29, 2013)

Just writing a Total Drama fanfiction, which features a character that's an Animal Crossing fan, to pass the time.


----------



## Joey (Apr 29, 2013)

School will be ending May 31st and then those days will go the by longest


----------



## New leaf 180 (Apr 29, 2013)

Everyone keep forgetting their finals.


----------



## PapaNer (Apr 30, 2013)

we are at 39 guys!


----------



## New leaf 180 (Apr 30, 2013)

May is here in a couple hours.


----------



## keybug55 (Apr 30, 2013)

Only one month to go...DAWW I'M SO EXCITED!!!!


----------



## CHR:)S (Apr 30, 2013)

PapaNer said:


> we are at 39 guys!



no we are not.. we are at 41..


----------



## Superpenguin (Apr 30, 2013)

CHR:)S said:


> no we are not.. we are at 41..



It's 39 in NA.


----------



## keybug55 (Apr 30, 2013)

CHR:)S said:


> no we are not.. we are at 41..



39 days NA
43 days EU
44 days AU
-173 days JP

I hope that clears things up


----------



## Klainette (Apr 30, 2013)

ahh. 5 & 1/2 weeks of school, then after that there will only be 3 days of break before New Leaf comes out. If I can survive my geometry exam, then I'll be in the clear ovo

Super excited. It seems like we reached the 100 day milestone only a few days ago.


----------



## CHR:)S (Apr 30, 2013)

Superpenguin said:


> It's 39 in NA.


Including today, April 30th, it would be 41.
Not including today, and starting from May 1st (tomorrow), it would be 40.


----------



## TomoEGoto (Apr 30, 2013)

Hm, I had this thought, do we have to patch our games... or are our games already patched?
I was wondering because as everyone recalls (and if you don't, pardon for the inclusion) that Nintendo released an update for NL and I didn't know if they've implemented fixes in the international games (similar to how some glitches work in JP copies of Pokemon but don't in international release. I.E. Clipping through the wall and able to access Shaymin and Darkrai) or was it already too late to implement the fixes.


----------



## keybug55 (Apr 30, 2013)

TomoEGoto said:


> Hm, I had this thought, do we have to patch our games... or are our games already patched?
> I was wondering because as everyone recalls (and if you don't, pardon for the inclusion) that Nintendo released an update for NL and I didn't know if they've implemented fixes in the international games (similar to how some glitches work in JP copies of Pokemon but don't in international release. I.E. Clipping through the wall and able to access Shaymin and Darkrai) or was it already too late to implement the fixes.



Good question, I predict that the newer games will already have the bug fixes implemented in it. They did that with other games too, even back in the N64 days (OoT).


----------



## CHR:)S (Apr 30, 2013)

keybug55 said:


> 39 days NA
> 43 days EU
> 44 days AU
> -173 days JP
> ...


How..

May 1 to 31 = 31 days
June 1 to 9 = 9 days

31+9=40


----------



## Bea (Apr 30, 2013)

CHR:)S said:


> How..
> 
> May 1 to 31 = 31 days
> June 1 to 9 = 9 days
> ...



You don't count June 9, you'll have the game then. So it's 39 days.


----------



## Peoki (Apr 30, 2013)

TomoEGoto said:


> Hm, I had this thought, do we have to patch our games... or are our games already patched?
> I was wondering because as everyone recalls (and if you don't, pardon for the inclusion) that Nintendo released an update for NL and I didn't know if they've implemented fixes in the international games (similar to how some glitches work in JP copies of Pokemon but don't in international release. I.E. Clipping through the wall and able to access Shaymin and Darkrai) or was it already too late to implement the fixes.


Like Keybug has said, it seems more likely for the patch to be already implemented on EU/NA versions. Nintendo could always release it in the eShop if for whatever reason the patch was not installed on the game.


----------



## CHR:)S (Apr 30, 2013)

Bea said:


> You don't count June 9, you'll have the game then. So it's 39 days.



I'm sorry, but in 39 days it will be June 8th. Will you have the game on June 8th? I don't think so.


----------



## Cottonball (Apr 30, 2013)

Ugh so exciting!!!   (even more exciting that my mom and dad said I can get an XL)


----------



## Bea (Apr 30, 2013)

CHR:)S said:


> I'm sorry, but in 39 days it will be June 8th. Will you have the game on June 8th? I don't think so.



No, it'll be June 9.... You don't count today and you don't count the day of. There are 39 days between now and June 9.


----------



## CHR:)S (Apr 30, 2013)

Bea said:


> No, it'll be June 9.... You don't count today and you don't count the day of. There are 39 days between now and June 9.


Listen honey, you have 41 more nights, and 40 more mornings to wake up before you get your hands on the game.

If you want to rationalize to yourself that there are only 39 days left until we have New Leaf, fine. But stop trying to preach it to the rest of the forum. It's not true. In 40 days, we will have the game.

NOT 39.


----------



## Box (May 1, 2013)

After 40 days and 40 nights Moses was able to find his way from the desert. And nobody gave a damn then how many days it took him, just that it happened.

Quoted - George Washington


----------



## PapaNer (May 1, 2013)

Box said:


> After 40 days and 40 nights Moses was able to find his way from the desert. And nobody gave a damn then how many days it took him, just that it happened.
> 
> Quoted - George Washington



I lol'd


----------



## Bea (May 1, 2013)

Did.... He just call me honey? Itstotallyonly39days.


----------



## Justin (May 1, 2013)

Are you guys seriously arguing over how many days there are to go? Stop. 39 days or 40 days, it doesn't matter.

And CHR SMILEYFACE S, you're on your last straw here.


----------



## tigereyes86 (May 1, 2013)

It's May 1st guys!!!!!!  My countdown app is showing 44 days for EU (43 and some hours to be precise to go to midnight - for the haters out there!) and 39 for NA (38 and some hours to be precise to go to midnight - for all the haters out there!)

Not long now...


----------



## Aurynn (May 1, 2013)

44 days is such a long time.. Maybe the local game store will have the game a few days earlier :3


----------



## tigereyes86 (May 1, 2013)

So, let's organise a raid, we'll dress up like Nook and go for it!  You can distract and I'll sneak in the stock room  (I do not condone any illegal activity, this is purely for entertainment purposes and the really weird mental image of Nook being a thief and sneaking around stock rooms).

I used to work in a toy store that sold games and electronics, we'd get the games delivered a day or two before, never any sooner than 2 days though for any platform, so they'll be there!!


----------



## New leaf 180 (May 1, 2013)

38 days North America


----------



## tigereyes86 (May 1, 2013)

New leaf 180 said:


> 38 days North America



Yup, that's what I said!!!  (Plus some hours too)


----------



## MisterM (May 1, 2013)

It won't be long now. It's finally May which means I get out for summer vacation this month! Then next month, Sunday, June 9th, after church, I'll be able to go to Gamestop and pick up my pre-ordered AC:NL! Thanks, Dad!


----------



## TomoEGoto (May 1, 2013)

Hm, it'll be worth it <3
New Leaf will totally be worth it since I have exams this month (and it helps to remind myself that once the exams are over, New Leaf is here). Saturday night before launch, I'll stay up as long as I can. The reason for is simple, the more tired I am, the less of a chance I'll remember and the sooner I get to bed the sooner I'll raid my nearest BB for NL. 

I have actually begun to do some shiny hunts on my Pokemon games to keep me going while I wait. It's a race really, will I get a shiny or will I get NL and if I'm really lucky, will I get both?


----------



## Lisha (May 1, 2013)

My 3DS charger has arrived... now I just need the bundle and I'm all set. orz

14th of June...


----------



## PapaNer (May 1, 2013)

Just realized the first post hasn't been updated in a couple weeks   38 days for NA


----------



## New leaf 180 (May 2, 2013)

37 days left for North America 
42 days left for Europe 
43 days left for Australia


----------



## tigereyes86 (May 2, 2013)

AAAAGGH, we're almost in the thirties!!!


----------



## Gandalf (May 2, 2013)

6 and a bit weeks for aus! Going to feel weird when its under a month to go


----------



## Lisha (May 2, 2013)

April seemed to go by really fast. May seems slow, I know it's only the 2nd of May but iunno, lol. xD


----------



## WeiMoote (May 2, 2013)

Man, this month's gonna be torture...

If it isn't the wait, it's the exams... If you guys are taking any.


----------



## PapaNer (May 2, 2013)

WeiMoote said:


> Man, this month's gonna be torture...
> 
> If it isn't the wait, it's the exams... If you guys are taking any.



I have one today, one tomorrow, and one Wednesday.  I'm just ready to be out of the summer


----------



## RainbowYoshi (May 2, 2013)

You really need to update this, JezDayy!


----------



## LaughingDingo (May 2, 2013)

This month will be hard, but that first week of June will be the worst. Especially if you're not going to watch any English videos of the game like I am.. as much as I'd love to watch Josh's videos.


----------



## PapaNer (May 2, 2013)

LaughingDingo said:


> This month will be hard, but that first week of June will be the worst. Especially if you're not going to watch any English videos of the game like I am.. as much as I'd love to watch Josh's videos.



I think it'd be worse if you DID watch the videos, so you should be alright!


----------



## oath2order (May 2, 2013)

PapaNer said:


> I think it'd be worse if you DID watch the videos, so you should be alright!



It's been going quickly enough without watching the videos for me


----------



## laceydearie (May 2, 2013)

Hopefully May will go fast since I picked up OoT today and am gonna be playing LM2 and lots of other games. I learned keeping the exact date out of my head, but how many days left instead helps. Just to wait it out now.
Ignoring anything not in English also helps.. 37 days >.<


----------



## ThatACfan (May 2, 2013)

What happened to OP?


----------



## New leaf 180 (May 3, 2013)

36 days North America


----------



## New leaf 180 (May 3, 2013)

35 days left in few a hours


----------



## New leaf 180 (May 4, 2013)

35days left


----------



## Eirrinn (May 4, 2013)

OP you have failed me. at least I have my own personal counter for this. I've been watching my friend play the japanese version and I can't wait to play the english one :c


----------



## New leaf 180 (May 4, 2013)

What's OP?


----------



## oath2order (May 4, 2013)

New leaf 180 said:


> What's OP?



Original poster


----------



## CHR:)S (May 4, 2013)

36 days left for usa


----------



## New leaf 180 (May 4, 2013)

34 days left for USA

Here the site.

http://acnewleaf.com/countdown/


----------



## Punchyleaf (May 4, 2013)

35 days and an hour and a half, not 34. You'll throw people off saying 34 before midnight


----------



## Wilemina (May 4, 2013)

I'm trying to get as much of Monster Hunter done before New Leaf is released.  But all I can think about is "if you think farming Rathalos is bad, wait until your trying to pay off your mortgage to Nook!"


----------



## CHR:)S (May 5, 2013)

New leaf 180 said:


> 34 days left for USA
> 
> Here the site.
> 
> http://acnewleaf.com/countdown/


34 days and 22 hours =/= 34 days.


----------



## Spudster (May 5, 2013)

In Australia we have 40 days left.


----------



## CHR:)S (May 5, 2013)

35 days

5 weeks

left!


----------



## Punchyleaf (May 5, 2013)

34 days and 10 hours c: woo. 
My countdown is on the midnight release for my digital copy though, so times may vary haha


----------



## Cevan (May 5, 2013)

34 days and 6 hours left.


----------



## Gandalf (May 5, 2013)

Almost 5 and a half weeks to go for aus!


----------



## Eirrinn (May 5, 2013)

almost just 33 days left for US.


----------



## nikkie23 (May 6, 2013)

Today would have been the day animal crossing new leaf could have came out, when gamestop used May 5th as a place holder, before the real release date was announced. lol


----------



## oath2order (May 6, 2013)

nikkie23 said:


> Today would have been the day animal crossing new leaf could have came out, when gamestop used May 5th as a place holder, before the real release date was announced. lol



That's actually kind of cool XD


----------



## tigereyes86 (May 6, 2013)

Guys, this is scary, almost only a month left!!!  Seems like yesterday we got the release date, and back then it was in the hundreds of days!  We're almost there...


----------



## New leaf 180 (May 6, 2013)

33 days left


----------



## Campy (May 6, 2013)

tigereyes86 said:


> Guys, this is scary, almost only a month left!!!  Seems like yesterday we got the release date, and back then it was in the hundreds of days!  We're almost there...


Haha, it really does seem like such a short while ago that the release dates were announced and counting down threads were made! The three numbers were a pain. But I personally think it's gone by pretty fast once we passed the 100 day mark.


----------



## Cevan (May 6, 2013)

Man, it's hard to believe we've got almost just one month left until it's released. Hard to believe we've been waiting for this game ever since we first saw gameplay of it at E3 2010.


----------



## Pudge (May 6, 2013)

I can't believe it's almost a month away!


----------



## Cevan (May 6, 2013)

Only 33 days and 5 hours left!


----------



## CHR:)S (May 6, 2013)

34 days!


----------



## Birdy (May 7, 2013)

*droool* under 40 days for NL in Aus    38 days to go


----------



## New leaf 180 (May 7, 2013)

32 days left


----------



## legendarysaiken (May 7, 2013)

Yup, we're almost exactly a month away and Nintendo is spoiling us with the English release to blogs, all the new twitter stuff, and all the advertising. Going to be exciting


----------



## StiX (May 7, 2013)

A little bit over a month away! I can't wait! Wish I could freeze myself like Cartman in that South Park episode...


----------



## Cevan (May 7, 2013)

32 days and 8 hours left until us NA gamers can get our hands on New Leaf.


----------



## amped4jr88 (May 7, 2013)

I'm very happy but the only thing that frustrates me now is that the us full site STILL isn't up. It can't be that fm different from the Uk one which is already up  but at least we are almost there!


----------



## Cevan (May 7, 2013)

amped4jr88 said:


> I'm very happy but the only thing that frustrates me now is that the us full site STILL isn't up. It can't be that fm different from the Uk one which is already up  but at least we are almost there!



Yeah, I don't understand that either. It's strange how UK has had the full site up for weeks, yet New Leaf comes out in NA a few days before them and yet we still don't have the full site up.


----------



## Superpenguin (May 7, 2013)

Cevan said:


> Yeah, I don't understand that either. It's strange how UK has had the full site up for weeks, yet New Leaf comes out in NA a few days before them and yet we still don't have the full site up.



UK Site still has sections listed as "Coming Soon". What are you talking about?


----------



## amped4jr88 (May 7, 2013)

Superpenguin said:


> UK Site still has sections listed as "Coming Soon". What are you talking about?



Yes you guys still have a few sections that are listed as coming soon but the US site doesn't have NEAR the content of the UKs. Our full site hasn't been posted, only like one page. Heres the link:

http://www.animal-crossing.com/newleaf/

I mean sure we can look at the UK one but I don't see why ours is so plain and lacking when the UK one is so nice already. I mean I understood them giving it to yall first, Im not being mean, yall have to wait longer for the game so it makes sense but im wonder why our STILL isn't adding stuff and beginning to shape into a real page like the UK one.


----------



## Aria (May 7, 2013)

I don't understand that as well >: I was expecting NA's full site to be up by now but was sorely disappointed... I'm kinda holding onto the belief they want to fancy it up as much as possible, since NA companies tend to do that... (I think.)


----------



## New leaf 180 (May 8, 2013)

31 days left


----------



## CHR:)S (May 8, 2013)

32 days left


----------



## tigereyes86 (May 9, 2013)

36 days for EU!!!  Or 35 and some hours.

31 for NA!!!  Or 30 and some hours...

NA, you're getting so close now, a month to go.  What will you be doing now, the final month has dawned for you?!  AAAAAGHHHH!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## New leaf 180 (May 9, 2013)

30 days USA


----------



## New leaf 180 (May 10, 2013)

29 days


----------



## Pudge (May 10, 2013)

Omgomgomgomg


----------



## CHR:)S (May 10, 2013)

30 days left


----------



## Superpenguin (May 10, 2013)

4 More Mondays or 1 Non-Leap Year February.


----------



## New leaf 180 (May 10, 2013)

So close to 28 days for the USA


----------



## Kaijudomage (May 11, 2013)

Down to 28 days, The Song of Double Time would really come in handy about now....


----------



## Username (May 11, 2013)

I got this really cool countdown timer on my iPod, so it wil count down to animal crossing new leaf! Its really useful!  Also I dont know if anyone else feels the same way, but when the release date was 1st anounced, it was like 120 days top go, and now its like 30 and its gone so quick! It feels like only yesterday I was running home from school to watch the latest Nintendo Direct!


----------



## Lew (May 11, 2013)

It's a shame you don't keep this updated


----------



## Cevan (May 11, 2013)

Only 28 days and 11 hours to go.


----------



## TomoEGoto (May 11, 2013)

Heh, 28 Days Later.

... I should stop watching zombie movies. They make me worried I won't be able to buy NL when it comes out because they'll hog the stores.


----------



## JimmyJacobAC (May 11, 2013)

Username said:


> I got this really cool countdown timer on my iPod, so it wil count down to animal crossing new leaf! Its really useful!  Also I dont know if anyone else feels the same way, but when the release date was 1st anounced, it was like 120 days top go, and now its like 30 and its gone so quick! It feels like only yesterday I was running home from school to watch the latest Nintendo Direct!



I have a countdown timer widget right on my Galaxy Tab's homescreen to remind me how close we are to release. I've had it installed since Feb 14, the day the release date was announced.


----------



## Nami (May 11, 2013)

NL is starting to plague my dreams now as it gets close.. So not fair when I wake up  I remember being very worried that they ran out of xl bundles before I got to get mine..... I'm going to the midnight release. Requested off work that Sunday >


----------



## CHR:)S (May 11, 2013)

29 days!


----------



## CHR:)S (May 11, 2013)

Nami said:


> NL is starting to plague my dreams now as it gets close.. So not fair when I wake up  I remember being very worried that they ran out of xl bundles before I got to get mine..... I'm going to the midnight release. Requested off work that Sunday >



There are midnight releases?


----------



## legendarysaiken (May 11, 2013)

CHR:)S said:


> There are midnight releases?



None I've heard of. I shall ask around D:


----------



## New leaf 180 (May 12, 2013)

27 days left for the USA
32days left for Europe 
33 days left for Australia


----------



## CHR:)S (May 12, 2013)

28 days 
4 weeks left!


----------



## Dalie (May 12, 2013)

33 days for EU. Waiting feels harder day by day


----------



## New leaf 180 (May 13, 2013)

26 days


----------



## JKDOS (May 13, 2013)

JezDayy said:


> *Since Jez hasn't been updating this first post for a few weeks now*, here's a link to the ACNewLeaf.com Countdown page. - Justin
> 
> EU: 61
> AU: 61
> NA: 56


I can see someone isnt updating the counter


----------



## RainbowYoshi (May 13, 2013)

JezDayy said:


> Months
> EU: 2
> AU: 2
> NA: 2



Wow. The last time he updated was when it was still 2 months to go. This proves that this 1 month will hopefully go quickly!


----------



## New leaf 180 (May 14, 2013)

25 days left


----------



## Dalie (May 14, 2013)

Exactly one month before EU release. Waiting drives me crazy! 31 days isn't long compared to how long we've all waited for the release, though


----------



## Datura (May 14, 2013)

Dalie said:


> Exactly one month before EU release. Waiting drives me crazy! 31 days isn't long compared to how long we've all waited for the release, though



I find waiting gets exponentially harder


----------



## Purrl (May 14, 2013)

Eeeeeeek! Just one more month and I am so excited I can barely wait!


----------



## Hazy (May 14, 2013)

Only one month away... this is surreal. NL was announced years ago... it seemed like it was never going to arrive. I remember hoping it would released within my lifetime 
And now it's just a matter of days!!!


----------



## Dalie (May 14, 2013)

Datura said:


> I find waiting gets exponentially harder


I feel exactly the same but I'm trying to focus on something else and be positive. It doesn't seem to help though ):



Hazy said:


> I remember hoping it would released within my lifetime
> And now it's just a matter of days!!!


I remember that I felt the same before the release date announcement. I bought my 3ds because I knew that animal crossing was going to be released on it. Well, I've had my 3ds quite long time now and when I bought it I thought that it was going to be released very soon... Oh well


----------



## PapaNer (May 14, 2013)

25 dayssss omghdhsbsgkvujshwifuvheniaidufhrnrehwhwoqpdifhrnfnmjcicuwhrjrofuejwnfmfkviiejhejfivowuwjrjfooviudhehfifiejrkigfiusjwowpqkdnnxmcnsnznhzhejeiej


----------



## Feraligator (May 14, 2013)

After 2 weeks of not logging in, I will make an effort from now to update this.


----------



## Gandalf (May 14, 2013)

30 Days and 22 Hours! It's now officially the 15th of may - just 1 month away for Aus


----------



## JKDOS (May 14, 2013)

The time will fly for my. I start a new semester at my college University on June 3rd. This is not something I look forward to. So it's creeping up on me x.x

The only sad part about June 9th is that it's a Sunday. Which means I'll be working until after 8PM. x.x
I'll have to wait to play. I also have to beat gamestop's closing time which may be 9PM on sundays


----------



## Hazy (May 14, 2013)

Dalie said:


> I feel exactly the same but I'm trying to focus on something else and be positive. It doesn't seem to help though ):
> 
> I remember that I felt the same before the release date announcement. I bought my 3ds because I knew that animal crossing was going to be released on it. Well, I've had my 3ds quite long time now and when I bought it I thought that it was going to be released very soon... Oh well



Yep, it was pretty tough before the release date was announced. I bought my 3ds xl last year, simply because of AC NL! I've spend most of my time playing Wild World on it


----------



## Purin (May 15, 2013)

*24 DAYS!!!*

I wish I can fast forward time to June 9th xD


----------



## PapaNer (May 15, 2013)

Purin said:


> *24 DAYS!!!*
> 
> I wish I can fast forward time to June 9th xD



What you could do is devote your life to becoming a sorcerer and when you learn to alter time and space, you can go back to June 9th, get a few thousand copies, and come back to today, and hand them out, and we'd all appreciate it.

You can do it!  I'll give you $2.  I believe in you!


----------



## Purin (May 15, 2013)

PapaNer said:


> What you could do is devote your life to becoming a sorcerer and when you learn to alter time and space, you can go back to June 9th, get a few thousand copies, and come back to today, and hand them out, and we'd all appreciate it.
> 
> You can do it!  I'll give you $2.  I believe in you!


Awe thanks for believing in me xD!
But I don't think $2 would be enough for a thousand copies...there would have to be a lot more donations lol.


----------



## PapaNer (May 15, 2013)

Purin said:


> Awe thanks for believing in me xD!
> But I don't think $2 would be enough for a thousand copies...there would have to be a lot more donations lol.



Well if you were going back in time, you would pretty much have thousands of duplicate copies, and no one would ever know.  So really, you could just take them.  You're going back in time anyway, it'll be alright!


----------



## Peachk33n (May 15, 2013)

PapaNer said:


> Well if you were going back in time, you would pretty much have thousands of duplicate copies, and no one would ever know.  So really, you could just take them.  You're going back in time anyway, it'll be alright!



yeah exactly! Id also give you $2 to do this!  if you go far enough in the future maybe games will be free, or the game will be so old that they are in the cheapy bin. Im wodering if you would need to bring more than a few thousand though... hmm...


----------



## DJStarstryker (May 15, 2013)

I kinda wish that it was coming out a week sooner. On June 3rd I have to go to the airport to pick somebody up. Oh, and it takes a few hours to drive to the airport. I'm not the one driving either. Would sure be nice to have NL. Guess I'll have to play another one of my games.


----------



## Birdy (May 15, 2013)

30 30 da-ays 30 30 da-ays   (guess the tune)


----------



## CHR:)S (May 15, 2013)

25 days


----------



## oath2order (May 15, 2013)

I'm just glad May is halfway done.


----------



## Joyce (May 15, 2013)

Only 30 more nights and then I'll be in front of the door of the shop at opening time!


----------



## Birdy (May 15, 2013)

Nahahaha Under 30 days in Aus  29 days and 14hrs


----------



## chronic (May 15, 2013)

only 24 days, 3 hours






ITS... SO... CLOSE...


----------



## Purin (May 16, 2013)

23 Days <3


----------



## New leaf 180 (May 17, 2013)

22 days


----------



## JLou (May 17, 2013)

Dalie said:


> I feel exactly the same but I'm trying to focus on something else and be positive. It doesn't seem to help though ):
> 
> I remember that I felt the same before the release date announcement. I bought my 3ds because I knew that animal crossing was going to be released on it. Well, I've had my 3ds quite long time now and when I bought it I thought that it was going to be released very soon... Oh well




Haha, I did the same thing!  Well, to be honest I really needed a new ds since my ds lite had a broken hinge I was getting tired of dealing with.  But, the draw of Animal Crossing on the 3DS was a huge deciding factor for me.  It's finally about to pay off.  And I won't even be playing New Leaf on my original 3DS since I'm getting the XL bundle!  But, I do know that the guy who is buying my old 3DS from me will be playing New Leaf, so at least it will still get used for its intended purpose!


----------



## Purin (May 18, 2013)

21 MORE DAYS <3


----------



## Joey (May 18, 2013)

26 more days for EU!!


----------



## StiX (May 18, 2013)




----------



## CHR:)S (May 18, 2013)

22 days until I can pick up my bundle from gamestop


----------



## Pudge (May 18, 2013)

I find that not paying attention to the countdown makes it seem faster. I can't believe only like 21 days left!


----------



## Byngo (May 18, 2013)

^ Yes, yes it does. I stopped paying attention when the countdown was at 111 days... And it seems not long ago.


----------



## TomoEGoto (May 18, 2013)

Time will be going slow for me because my Summer Break is starting this week so I will not have school to occupy much of my time until Fall and I'm already cringing at the time it'll take. Come out soon, please, please?


----------



## Nooblord (May 18, 2013)

I stopped paying attention to the countdown and the wait feels just as slow.


----------



## TomoEGoto (May 18, 2013)

Purin said:


> 21 MORE DAYS <3
> View attachment 3830



And I thought the wait for Summer Break was bad, looking at this now it'll be a joy to drive to BB with a merry smile and a trio of musical notes gloating all around. Although I realized something though, even if we get the game then time will quickly become a ninja and flee from us before we can truly dig into the game.


----------



## Purin (May 19, 2013)

20 MORE DAYS!!!

Yeaaah, I am TOO excited and I enjoy cout downs xD


----------



## CHR:)S (May 19, 2013)

21 days

3 weeks and 17 minutes from right now i can go into GS and get my shet


----------



## Pudge (May 19, 2013)

Omg 20 days omg 20 days omg 20 days omg omg omg omg


----------



## Punchyleaf (May 19, 2013)

WE WILL BE IN THE TEENS TOMORROW D: GAHAHAUEIISNUDIE. TODBROBSKDSK DHNBSO DOHESBOS

I already freaked out my fianc? by yelling in his face going "20 MORE DAYSSSSS" and looking like this


----------



## TomoEGoto (May 19, 2013)

At this point, Gollum is the best to use to describe the desire to get our hands on the precious...

Neh, I hate the waiting part so much... and it doesn't help that I am paranoid about the chance that my BB won't get the shipment in for my preorder. I was the only one who preordered the game from them so they should have the copy... right?

This is going to bug me for a long time until I get that game.

3 Weeks... 3 Weeks.


----------



## Birdy (May 20, 2013)

25 days for AU


----------



## CHR:)S (May 20, 2013)

20 days for physical/bundle getters in the USA


----------



## Bubble Pop (May 20, 2013)

*slowly rocks back and forth*


----------



## oath2order (May 20, 2013)

CHR:)S said:


> 20 days for physical/bundle getters in the USA



It's awesome, isn't it? Going by so quickly.


----------



## Byngo (May 20, 2013)

20 days/480 hours/28,800 minutes/1,728,000 seconds. (I think I got that right...  )


----------



## Purin (May 20, 2013)

19 days <3


----------



## XTheLancerX (May 20, 2013)

We are officially in the teens for how many days are left!!!! I can officially say I am getting ready to say goodbye to the outdoors. And my friends. Well, I might play animal crossing outside sometimes so whatever xP


----------



## Purin (May 21, 2013)




----------



## PapaNer (May 21, 2013)

Man.  It feels good to be so close!  Now if only I could set life's clock forward...


----------



## Aria (May 21, 2013)

FFFFFFFFFFFF two weeks left! D;


----------



## Lyla (May 21, 2013)

I'm not excited anymore.. 
I have gone into one of those moods now in which I don't care about AC tbh. 
Hopefully I will get back into the hype soon.. I am still pretty hyped to get my ACXL though.


----------



## Purin (May 21, 2013)

Lyla said:


> I'm not excited anymore..
> I have gone into one of those moods now in which I don't care about AC tbh.
> Hopefully I will get back into the hype soon.. I am still pretty hyped to get my ACXL though.


Sometimes I get in those moods too...but it never lasts long xD
Just wait until there is 5 more days left, the excitement will surely come back! And even more ;D!


----------



## Tapa (May 21, 2013)

Lyla said:


> I'm not excited anymore..
> I have gone into one of those moods now in which I don't care about AC tbh.
> Hopefully I will get back into the hype soon.. I am still pretty hyped to get my ACXL though.



This sort of thing can happen if you immerse yourself into something like this for prolonged periods of time.
Time runs like a snail when I look at AC stuff. xD


How many days are left by your guys' countdown, 18? Mine says 19, maybe because I count the actual day we're still going through?


----------



## Byngo (May 21, 2013)

Mine says 18. Plus the hours left of today. :3


----------



## PhilNook (May 21, 2013)




----------



## Byngo (May 21, 2013)

I like that countdown picture, it's cute. I want that Outfit the girl has on... It's such a cute fall outfit!


----------



## Sora (May 21, 2013)

I just hope I don't forget its coming out! 0.0


----------



## Byngo (May 21, 2013)

I'm sure no one will... Lol.


----------



## Stargirl (May 21, 2013)

18 days, 7 hours! <3


----------



## Sora (May 21, 2013)

18 days, 8 hours, 10 minutes.


----------



## PapaNer (May 21, 2013)

I wish it were out now.  I have done NOTHING at work today.  I could have been paid to play NL for 9 hours alread 0.0


----------



## Bambi (May 21, 2013)

PapaNer said:


> I wish it were out now.  I have done NOTHING at work today.  I could have been paid to play NL for 9 hours alread 0.0



Me too!!!! *Cries*


----------



## Sam (May 21, 2013)

For those of us in Europe:


----------



## Nami (May 21, 2013)

Man, you guys too? I got off work super early today too xD so much time could have been playing! Ah, well.. my quest to find something to occupy me till NL isn't working. I keep coming back to my computer just to stare at whats yet to come..


----------



## TomoEGoto (May 21, 2013)

I could have been playing NL after my exams, it would have helped with the boredom of waiting for everyone else to get finished and it would have helped me in the long run to get much of the things unlocked. Well, after my exams are finished I'll be out of school for a while and my box set for the "Beetlejuice" animated series should be coming around soon.


----------



## laceydearie (May 21, 2013)

Nami said:


> Man, you guys too? I got off work super early today too xD so much time could have been playing! Ah, well.. my quest to find something to occupy me till NL isn't working. I keep coming back to my computer just to stare at whats yet to come..



I've been playing Sims 3 and watching a LOT of Star Trek, but I still have way too much free time that could be spent playing NL


----------



## Cevan (May 21, 2013)

Well, school just ended for me, so that's one less thing to keep me busy before New Leaf arrives. I may pick up DKCR3D sometime before New Leaf is released; that'll definitely help fill the time nicely.


----------



## CHR:)S (May 21, 2013)

19 days for physical/bundle countdown in NA

now in the 1X's


----------



## Fjoora (May 22, 2013)

Less than 18 days!  It's so close I can taste it!


----------



## Punchyleaf (May 22, 2013)

I've been immersing myself in finishing my puzzles and find mii quests. I spent 80 play coins alone on the puzzles last night. I just need 4 pieces (pink ;3; ) to finish the ACNL one and struggling to get through find mii 2 xD darn fire room ;3;

I've also been watching lots of movies. Star Trek: into darkness, The great Gatsby, Red light, a buch of scary movies and drawing. My days zoom right by me with housework too c:


----------



## PapaNer (May 22, 2013)

17 DAYSSSS


----------



## Batsu (May 22, 2013)

17 days for NA! The wait is killing me. The closer we get, the more I die. By the time New Leaf releases, I'll become a zombie.

In the mean time, I caught up with the Hannibal TV series (so good) and on top of waiting for New Leaf, I'm on the edge of my seat waiting for the return of Arrested Development this Sunday. My friends and I are going to have a viewing party because we're all nuts. _Bananas and nuts_.



_17 daysss _ (*ʘ*‿*ʘ*)


----------



## PhilNook (May 22, 2013)




----------



## Wewikk (May 22, 2013)

Animal Crossing New Leaf is now a minor.


----------



## Purin (May 22, 2013)




----------



## Byngo (May 22, 2013)

Wewikk said:


> Animal Crossing New Leaf is now a minor.



I can't wait for when AC:NL is unborn.


----------



## TomoEGoto (May 22, 2013)

It's so nice to have a few days of waiting...
I remember it was just yesterday we were breaking the 100 mark for the countdown days,
but now it's actually coming soon and we'll get to enjoy the many things that Nintendo has so kindly integrated with the newest iteration of AC.


----------



## CHR:)S (May 23, 2013)

18 days


----------



## CHR:)S (May 23, 2013)

17 days

I've kinda lost interest for ACNL.. I jus t want my XL lol


----------



## Purin (May 23, 2013)




----------



## Sam (May 23, 2013)




----------



## Wewikk (May 23, 2013)

Tommarow Animal Crossing New leaf is not aloud on these fourms anymore because 16 is the age to sign up here and it will be 15 tommarow.


----------



## Punchyleaf (May 23, 2013)

Wewikk said:


> Tommarow Animal Crossing New leaf is not aloud on these fourms anymore because 16 is the age to sign up here and it will be 15 tommarow.





No B( if we go by that logic, then nobody can come to TBT after today since it will be "younger and younger" each day that passes


----------



## nikkie23 (May 23, 2013)

The wait gets harder the closer the release date of the game.


----------



## oath2order (May 24, 2013)

Loviechu said:


> View attachment 3901
> 
> No B( if we go by that logic, then nobody can come to TBT after today since it will be "younger and younger" each day that passes



Ah, such beautiful logic.

It does _seem_ longer the longer we wait, but meh.


----------



## PapaNer (May 24, 2013)

It's not been nearly as bad as I thought it'd be.  I mean, don't get me wrong, I want the cuss out of this game, but I've been having a blast without it too :3  But it seems whenever I have free time I'm on these forums.  I need to calm my shizz.


----------



## Birdy (May 24, 2013)

:O :O :O its 21 days! 20 days tomorrow for AUS


----------



## Goran (May 24, 2013)

A shy off two weeks to go! I can hardly wait.


----------



## Purin (May 24, 2013)




----------



## PapaNer (May 24, 2013)

Man.  Tomorrow will make a solid two weeks until release.  that's nuts.


----------



## New leaf 180 (May 24, 2013)

It's 16 days not 15 countdown website is way wrong. Unless they releasing it the 8th rather than the 9th. Who know.


----------



## oath2order (May 24, 2013)

New leaf 180 said:


> It's 16 days not 15 countdown website is way wrong. Unless they releasing it the 8th rather than the 9th. Who know.



Are you taking hours into consideration here?


----------



## CHR:)S (May 24, 2013)

New leaf 180 said:


> It's 16 days not 15 countdown website is way wrong. Unless they releasing it the 8th rather than the 9th. Who know.



People like to rationalize and tell themselves the game comes out sooner than it actually does to make themselves feel better about it. The countdown is for the digital release, however most are not getting it until June 9th. So I don't know why they count ahead

16 days


----------



## CHR:)S (May 24, 2013)

oath2order said:


> Are you taking hours into consideration here?



The game comes out on June 9th. Bottom line

And yes, it is taken into consideration. For example, 20 days and 23 hours does not equal 20 days.


----------



## oath2order (May 24, 2013)

CHR:)S said:


> People like to rationalize and tell themselves the game comes out sooner than it actually does to make themselves feel better about it. The countdown is for the digital release, however most are not getting it until June 9th. So I don't know why they count ahead
> 
> 16 days





CHR:)S said:


> The game comes out on June 9th. Bottom line
> 
> And yes, it is taken into consideration. For example, 20 days and 23 hours does not equal 20 days.



Don't be rude. I was asking a question to hopefully clarify the time for New leaf 180, who I thought made a mistake in their calculation of the days by not noticing that it was a countdown until midnight which included hours, and not just based off days.


----------



## CHR:)S (May 24, 2013)

oath2order said:


> Don't be rude. I was asking a question to hopefully clarify the time for New leaf 180, who I thought made a mistake in their calculation of the days by not noticing that it was a countdown until midnight which included hours, and not just based off days.


I didn't mean to sound rude lol sorry


----------



## kcrojas777 (May 24, 2013)

In response to those of you who are super excited for the game (I am new and can't figure out how to directly reply to your post/have quoted message in my text) So........
I am so glad I am not the only one feeling this way! I feel like I need google, youtube, and forums to calm my overwhelming feeling of needing this game! I am obsessing I know...I think I need help haha.


----------



## laceydearie (May 24, 2013)

CHR:)S said:


> People like to rationalize and tell themselves the game comes out sooner than it actually does to make themselves feel better about it. The countdown is for the digital release, however most are not getting it until June 9th. So I don't know why they count ahead
> 
> 16 days



It all depends on whether you're going digital or physical honestly. Digital users can buy at Midnight EST or like 8PM PST, so that makes it 15 days for them. But if you're going physical like I am, it's 16 days.
I may not have phrased this right but it gets the point across.


----------



## kcrojas777 (May 24, 2013)

laceydearie said:


> It all depends on whether you're going digital or physical honestly. Digital users can buy at Midnight EST or like 8PM PST, so that makes it 15 days for them. But if you're going physical like I am, it's 16 days.
> I may not have phrased this right but it gets the point across.



*Now I figured it out!
I was aware the release was on the 9th, but I didn't know the actual number of days so that bums me out because it seems longer lol. It's like staring at a clock, it only makes time seem to go sloweeeeeer.*


----------



## New leaf 180 (May 24, 2013)

I'm saying the countdown has the wrong number of days because I check the calendar on my iPad mini and counted to the 9th and got 16 days left not 15 days. Don't believe me do it yourself.
I meant for physical version of course. Not digital.


----------



## Superpenguin (May 24, 2013)

New leaf 180 said:


> I'm saying the countdown has the wrong number of days because I check the calendar on my iPad mini and counted to the 9th and got 16 days left not 15 days. Don't believe me do it yourself.
> I meant for physical version of course. Not digital.



It's a countdown to midnight EST on June 8th(which will then be June 9th). If you're getting the physical copy, then you'll need to add the amount of hours between Midnight and your store's opening time which will probably be anywhere from 8 to 11 hours.


----------



## New leaf 180 (May 24, 2013)

Ok thanks I stay away from this page for a few days or so


----------



## Punchyleaf (May 24, 2013)

Yeah... You do that? 

Anyways, 15 days and 11 hours for DIGITAL DOWNLOADERS c:


----------



## TomoEGoto (May 24, 2013)

Wow, just wow, almost TWO WEEKS.
With my Summer Break officially starting as of today... once NL comes out I'll be stuck on my 3DS with it permanently encased. 
Just think, we were salivating over this game at the 100 mark, but now... we can play it in our own mitts without going to special events or importing.


----------



## Bea (May 24, 2013)

Didn't we already get a slap on the wrist for arguing over this? If you think it's 15, count 15. If you count the actual day of the 9th it's 16. Neither is incorrect.


----------



## Anna (May 24, 2013)

Bea said:


> Didn't we already get a slap on the wrist for arguing over this? If you think it's 15, count 15. If you count the actual day of the 9th it's 16. Neither is incorrect.



Unless its the Europe version which is 21 days  lol


----------



## Superpenguin (May 24, 2013)

Anna said:


> Unless its the Europe version which is 21 days  lol



Don't count out Australia.


----------



## Batsu (May 24, 2013)

Numbers aside, what matters is that it's coming out soon. We're almost there, guys.

( ◉‿◉ ) _almost there_


----------



## Cevan (May 24, 2013)

Only 15 days and 7 hours remain.


----------



## Cloudkitty (May 24, 2013)

Anybody else just get that excited chill down your spine and you just want to get up and run around the living room on the backs of the sofa and chairs?  Suddenly two more weeks is way too long to wait and then you remember that you've already waited fifty billion years and that's behind you and two weeks isn't sooo bad and you start to breathe again.  Anyone besides me?


----------



## Feraligator (May 24, 2013)

Cloudkitty said:


> Anybody else just get that excited chill down your spine and you just want to get up and run around the living room on the backs of the sofa and chairs?  Suddenly two more weeks is way too long to wait and then you remember that you've already waited fifty billion years and that's behind you and two weeks isn't sooo bad and you start to breathe again.  Anyone besides me?



I haven't had this feeling since 2012!

I have had 2 dreams this past week about receiving Animal Crossing New Leaf through the post.
I can't wait to have the box in my hands!


----------



## MStar (May 24, 2013)

Update for the UK!

Today I saw someone with an Animal Crossing leaflet walking round in a shopping centre, so I went and hunted them down in a games shop! So there is a leaflet out now in the UK dedicated to New Leaf, and confirms a few things that I wasn't sure on  You guys probably already know everything haha, if anyone is interested then maybe I could scan a few pages from it? It was just a free leaflet so I guess there shouldn't be any problems sharing the scans on here?


----------



## Dizzard (May 24, 2013)

Put down a pre order for the game today. 

20 days until release. (for Europe)

So close and yet it seems so far.


----------



## Bambi (May 24, 2013)

Not much longer to wait. Honestly time has flown by (as it always does) I have so much stuff to get done in the next couple weeks I wouldn't be surprised if I forgot all about New Leaf...............KIDDING!  At least I will be busy though to pass the time.


----------



## Birdy (May 24, 2013)

MStar said:


> Update for the UK!
> 
> Today I saw someone with an Animal Crossing leaflet walking round in a shopping centre, so I went and hunted them down in a games shop! So there is a leaflet out now in the UK dedicated to New Leaf, and confirms a few things that I wasn't sure on  You guys probably already know everything haha, if anyone is interested then maybe I could scan a few pages from it? It was just a free leaflet so I guess there shouldn't be any problems sharing the scans on here?


Scans please  It will be cool to see what they have put in there 
Only 20 more days


----------



## Purin (May 24, 2013)

MStar said:


> Update for the UK!
> 
> Today I saw someone with an Animal Crossing leaflet walking round in a shopping centre, so I went and hunted them down in a games shop! So there is a leaflet out now in the UK dedicated to New Leaf, and confirms a few things that I wasn't sure on  You guys probably already know everything haha, if anyone is interested then maybe I could scan a few pages from it? It was just a free leaflet so I guess there shouldn't be any problems sharing the scans on here?


Yeah, I would like to see the scans as well =]


----------



## CHR:)S (May 24, 2013)

laceydearie said:


> It all depends on whether you're going digital or physical honestly. Digital users can buy at Midnight EST or like 8PM PST, so that makes it 15 days for them. But if you're going physical like I am, it's 16 days.
> I may not have phrased this right but it gets the point across.



Yep! That's why physical buyers (which is about 80% of the game buyers) keep getting confused and think they'll have the game earlier.
That's why I usually say "__ days for physical/bundle buyers"


----------



## TomoEGoto (May 24, 2013)

Axew said:


> I haven't had this feeling since 2012!
> 
> I have had 2 dreams this past week about receiving Animal Crossing New Leaf through the post.
> I can't wait to have the box in my hands!



You too?!
Ever since it went to the 20s, I had two dreams a week apart.
Both where I was playing the game and was able to read the text perfectly (and it was said that in dreams you can't read words or text, that I know of).

My first, I was talking with Bill (my third favorite animal) "Oh, you're the new mayor? Cool! My name's Bill and I enjoy lifting weights. In fact, do you even lift? *Question mark appears over his head*" and there were two options, "Yes" and "No".
I picked yes and he said, "Cool! I can't wait to work out with you later!".

Then my dream ended and it was so vivid, I saw a glare of me in the reflection of my 3DS's screen.

And then for my second dream, I was walking around, sound and all, able to discern the music.
I saw a few villagers that I couldn't see very well (this dream was fuzzy) and I was running down
to the dock, 'cause earlier in the dream I was loading my screen as per usual and Tortimer was 
present so I was going to go to the island.

... Curse thee dreams for thy wreck my heart with thou horrible jokes.


----------



## Zaydin (May 25, 2013)

Just about two weeks now. We are almost there, people! Just a little longer.


----------



## Purin (May 25, 2013)

CHR:)S said:


> Yep! That's why physical buyers (which is about 80% of the game buyers) keep getting confused and think they'll have the game earlier.
> That's why I usually say "__ days for physical/bundle buyers"


Unfortunately I was one of the confused ones  lol.
Oh well, almost here...

15 MORE DAYS <3!!!!


----------



## kcrojas777 (May 26, 2013)

TomoEGoto said:


> Wow, just wow, almost TWO WEEKS.
> With my Summer Break officially starting as of today... once NL comes out I'll be stuck on my 3DS with it permanently encased.
> Just think, we were salivating over this game at the 100 mark, but now... we can play it in our own mitts without going to special events or importing.



I think this was stated perfectly.


----------



## PapaNer (May 26, 2013)

13 1/2 days


----------



## CHR:)S (May 27, 2013)

13 days!


----------



## Purin (May 29, 2013)

11 More Days <33


----------



## Gandalf (May 29, 2013)

16 DAYS!

16 days till new leaf and 16 days until mid year break


----------



## Sakura0901 (May 29, 2013)

The only thing that is keeping me from going insane from waiting is my pre-order tickets that say "ACNL Bundle" and "ACNL Game guide" :'D


----------



## MStar (May 29, 2013)

Hey guys, i'm not sure how to create a spoiler tab, so i'm just gonna write *SPOILERS!!*

Firstly, in case you haven't checked, the game is now priced on the UK eShop for download! It's ?34.99 

Also, I found a leaflet in a shop all about New Leaf, it's 15 pages long and was free, it has loads of cool pictures and artwork and has shared a few details that I didn't know or wasn't 100% sure about.

For example, one of the upgrades to Nookling Junction is called T.I.Y which I thought was clever haha  Also, it again confirms that the club is called Club LOL, not 101 or whatever, although I think we all knew that now. The island is called Tortimer island which I didn't know, and it also says that the physical card copy of the game is called the Solus edition? Not sure about that...

Anyway, if anyone wants me to scan some pages then I can do  I think i'll be OK sharing those, as it's just a free leaflet? Hope this is the right topic too!


----------



## Bambi (May 29, 2013)

*10 more dayyyyyyyyys *


----------



## MademRachel (May 29, 2013)

AHHHHHHHHH 10 MORE DAYS !!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Byngo (May 29, 2013)

10 1/2 for me, since I'll be getting the game physically. 

Edit: Aww... I wanted to post a giant smiley face!


----------



## oath2order (May 29, 2013)

Whatever you guys are at, if you're going to the Nintendo event in New York, it's minus one day.

http://acnewleaf.com/2013/05/29/get...arly-at-the-nintendo-world-store-on-june-8th/


----------



## TomoEGoto (May 29, 2013)

oath2order said:


> Whatever you guys are at, if you're going to the Nintendo event in New York, it's minus one day.
> 
> http://acnewleaf.com/2013/05/29/get...arly-at-the-nintendo-world-store-on-june-8th/


I'm in the Southeast, so that's out of the question.
I hope people here will upload videos for the skorry (I'm not misspelling it, I'm referencing a book) lot who aren't able to attend these kinds of events. 

Lucky droogies. Oh and it's... it's... almost time for the game to come out (*slobbers*).


----------



## laceydearie (May 29, 2013)

oath2order said:


> Whatever you guys are at, if you're going to the Nintendo event in New York, it's minus one day.
> 
> http://acnewleaf.com/2013/05/29/get...arly-at-the-nintendo-world-store-on-june-8th/



I'm way out in the mountain states and I have zero family out there. Oh well, I get my game a day later. I don't really mind... too much 

Anyways..
Less than *10 days* until I pick up my game!!!


----------



## LeAckerman (May 29, 2013)

Isn't there actually 11 more days?? o3o


----------



## Gandalf (May 29, 2013)

15 days 12 hours! This is actually getting ridiculous. All this time of waiting down to just 15. Flippin. Days.


----------



## Punchyleaf (May 30, 2013)

9 days, 23 hours, so nope, not 11 days


----------



## CHR:)S (May 30, 2013)

oath2order said:


> Whatever you guys are at, if you're going to the Nintendo event in New York, it's minus one day.
> 
> http://acnewleaf.com/2013/05/29/get...arly-at-the-nintendo-world-store-on-june-8th/



WOW they are lucky. Wish they would do that in Los Angeles! 

11 days~

- - - Post Merge - - -



Loviechu said:


> 9 days, 23 hours, so nope, not 11 days



It's May 29. June 9th is in 11 days.


----------



## Punchyleaf (May 30, 2013)

9 days and 23 hours until midnight of June 8th, which is June 9th. That's when downloaders can get the game. Which also happens to be the countdown I follow. 


And it's may 30th for me, as its past midnight in my time


----------



## CHR:)S (May 30, 2013)

Loviechu said:


> 9 days and 23 hours until midnight of June 8th, which is June 9th. That's when downloaders can get the game. Which also happens to be the countdown I follow. View attachment 4041
> 
> And it's may 30th for me, as its past midnight in my time


Lol, I can see the countdown myself using the belltree's site XD!!

 the countdown is for the e-shop release, which happens to be at the exact beginning of June 9th, thus making the hour count lower.

Remember, just for example, 1 day and 23 hours does not equal 1 day, while for example 1 day and 2 hours does not equal 1 day. 0 days and 1 hour does not equal 0 days. At 0 days you should have the game. So on June 8th, the day countdown is going to be "0" yet you won't have the game, right? XP

yes, that's possible that you're already passed midnight at this time. But that's not the case for everyone, and it's already nearing the end of the day anyways, so the day countdown will go from 11 to 10 soon. Also, keep in mind though if you're ahead of EST, you're not going to get it exactly at midnight of EST, so using that in the sense of getting the game earlier won't occur.

And, about 80% of the buyers are going physical, so telling someone it's not 11 days isn't correct. If it's 11 days for them, then so be it. A minority is getting the e-shop version, and only that minority should be following the countdown timer, and of course I revert back to the beginning that 0 days and X hours does not mean you have the game, as it is not June 9th yet and you won't have the game despite saying 0. But ultimately, we physical purchasers are opting to count till June 9th, in terms of days.


----------



## Punchyleaf (May 30, 2013)

Exactly, for the eshop download, which nobody, but you right now, has made a complaint that I've been following since I'm going for digital, after all 

And not once in my post, or ever for that matter, did I say 1 day and 23 hours equals just 1 day. And I wouldn't be stupid enough to show up on June 8th at 10am saying "HURR 0 DAYZ GAIZ :>" I would say the appropriate, "14 hours left for digital downloads!" And if that minority, as you say, is getting the digital download, why are you complaining about my timer? The game will be available at midnight of June 8th, which is June 9th by then. I follow EST time. So when midnight hits, it will be 0 days with an influx of digital downloaders getting the game. If the physical buyers are waiting an extra 10-12 hours for when shops open, then ignore my countdown, as it has naught to do with anyone except downloaders. And many people consider that if its under 12 hours, you say the least amount since it's under the half point, like you would round a number in math.

But anyways, my countdown is for digital, if you aren't following digital, then don't count it.


----------



## CHR:)S (May 30, 2013)

Loviechu said:


> Exactly, for the eshop download, which nobody, but you right now, has made a complaint that I've been following since I'm going for digital, after all
> 
> And not once in my post, or ever for that matter, did I say 1 day and 23 hours equals just 1 day. And I wouldn't be stupid enough to show up on June 8th at 10am saying "HURR 0 DAYZ GAIZ :>" I would say the appropriate, "14 hours left for digital downloads!" And if that minority, as you say, is getting the digital download, why are you complaining about my timer? The game will be available at midnight of June 8th, which is June 9th by then. I follow EST time. So when midnight hits, it will be 0 days with an influx of digital downloaders getting the game. If the physical buyers are waiting an extra 10-12 hours for when shops open, then ignore my countdown, as it has naught to do with anyone except downloaders. And many people consider that if its under 12 hours, you say the least amount since it's under the half point, like you would round a number in math.
> 
> But anyways, my countdown is for digital, if you aren't following digital, then don't count it.


I didn't make a complaint about you going for digital.. Why should I care? I'm completely fine with it. What I tried to say in that gigantic post was that you shouldn't tell someone the digital release date if you don't know if they are after the physical or not, for it could be misleading if they happen to be going physical, in which there is an 80% chance that they are.


----------



## Punchyleaf (May 30, 2013)

That's not my problem then. Ill keep putting up my post of usual *days and hours left* and the whoever posts next posts their own, dependent on regions or what they're buying. If someone gets confused, they can ask.


----------



## CHR:)S (May 30, 2013)

Loviechu said:


> That's not my problem then. Ill keep putting up my post of usual *days and hours left* and the whoever posts next posts their own, dependent on regions or what they're buying. If someone gets confused, they can ask.



Someone did get confused and did ask, "isnt it 11 days?" but you told them no, talking about the e-shop release, however that could possibly mislead him and other people, that's all xP so just clarify to them what's the physical release and what the e-shop release is.


----------



## Punchyleaf (May 30, 2013)

Yeah, I still really don't care. Sure, I could've clarified, but I didn't think to do so at the time. Either way, my posts will say the same as always.

9 days and 23 hours, until it goes down of course.


----------



## tigereyes86 (May 30, 2013)

MStar said:


> it also says that the physical card copy of the game is called the Solus edition? Not sure about that...[COLOR]




This is correct, "Solus" is used (normally only in store) to denote the game only.  So the bundle isn't solus, but the physical cart is as it is the game and nothing else.  I used to remember it by thinking of solo as in only one, nothing else included .

(The game lists in the shop I used to work at kept writing Solus on stock sheets and I got confused too, that's how I found out!)


----------



## Superpenguin (May 30, 2013)

Loviechu said:


> 9 days and 23 hours until midnight of June 8th, which is June 9th. That's when downloaders can get the game. Which also happens to be the countdown I follow.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Woo! let's give it up for 239.91 hours! WOO!
..and only 1.43 weeks away, wow that seems so close!


----------



## Gandalf (May 30, 2013)

365 Hours! Seems like a special number to post. 

New leaf officially has less hours than days in a year until it launches in Australia


----------



## Gingersnap (May 30, 2013)

so close yet so far


----------



## chronic (May 30, 2013)

T-MINUS 9 DAYS UNTIL ANIMAL CROSSING: NEW LIFE

MY BODY IS READY

ALL SYSTEMS CURRENTLY ON STANDBY


----------



## Punchyleaf (May 30, 2013)

9 days, 15 hours!  Sunday after this upcoming one either these forums will completely die for one day, or will be Alive and buzzing in the wee hours of the night xD from 12am to 12noon, assuming everyone's stores open between 10-12 on a sunday


----------



## CHR:)S (May 30, 2013)

10 days!


----------



## Gera (May 31, 2013)

It's almost here, I can barely resist!


----------



## LeAckerman (May 31, 2013)

Yay! I will charish this moment forever. xP We started from complaining about the release date on 2/14/13 to being super excited on the few days left. -w-


----------



## Hazy (May 31, 2013)

2 weeks for the UK!! In a fortnight we'll be playing New Leaf


----------



## MrDarragh (May 31, 2013)

Yep, still 2 weeks for the UK! 

Here's hoping that Amazon will deliver it early, with the guide to!


----------



## Gandalf (May 31, 2013)

14 days and 4 hours..

almost.. two.. weeks..


----------



## CHR:)S (May 31, 2013)

9 days 

We're going to have the game really soon guys wooo


----------



## Rune Dolly (May 31, 2013)

MDofDarkheart said:


> I pre-ordered at the end of last year!
> So I know I'll be getting a copy before most of my non-TBT and non-Natsume friends do!



It's the Doctor! xD I would not have noticed you if you hadn't meantioned Natsume xD I'm Tori over there lol

I can't wait 9 days -explodes-


----------



## Byngo (Jun 1, 2013)

8 Days!


----------



## Pontus (Jun 1, 2013)

7 Days
23 Hours
37 Minutes
until Animal Crossing: New Leaf releases in North America


----------



## Officer Berri (Jun 1, 2013)

IT'S JUNE GUYS.

IT'S THE FINAL COUNTDOWN~♪


----------



## MKInfinite (Jun 1, 2013)

It's still May here where I live.. but MAN I am SO STOCKED that it will finally be June!
Not only will I get the game, but also the japanese guide I ordered back in april [my aunt just kind of confirmed that she will be visiting us the second week of june].

I think it's time to do the "IT'S FINALLY JUNE" dance.


----------



## Superpenguin (Jun 2, 2013)




----------



## kalta (Jun 2, 2013)

Superpenguin said:


>



That's what she said!


----------



## PapaNer (Jun 2, 2013)

6 dayyyyyys


----------



## MDofDarkheart (Jun 2, 2013)

If you don't count June 9th or rather you are coming at the midnight clock like me....... it's 5 days!
^_^ I'm so hyper at night!


----------



## Byngo (Jun 2, 2013)

Less then a week! Wowzers. o:


----------



## Superpenguin (Jun 2, 2013)

MDofDarkheart said:


> If you don't count June 9th or rather you are coming at the midnight clock like me....... it's 5 days!
> ^_^ I'm so hyper at night!



LOL, people are doing everything they can to make the wait seem shorter.


----------



## Smoke (Jun 2, 2013)

I am actually more focused on graduation right now. Fantastically enough, if I keep my focus on graduation, which is June 10th for me, I'll completely forget about NL's release ONE day before I graduate. All of this works out quite well.


----------



## TomoEGoto (Jun 2, 2013)

ALSO!!!
On the Monday after NL's America release is the beginning of E3~
So not only will be have our much vied for game, but also able to watch new trailers of future games that will steal our money once more.

... and I might actually be singing the awful but strangely catchy Spongebob song "It's the Best Day Ever".


----------



## PapaNer (Jun 2, 2013)

TomoEGoto said:


> ALSO!!!
> On the Monday after NL's America release is the beginning of E3~
> So not only will be have our much vied for game, but also able to watch new trailers of future games that will steal our money once more.
> 
> ... and I might actually be singing the awful but strangely catchy Spongebob song "It's the Best Day Ever".



Lol, I'm gonna try and make that my town tune now.


----------



## Byngo (Jun 2, 2013)

Wo,  I didn't know nintendo's E3 thing would be on the 10th. That's 2 things to look forward to! I can't wait for a Wii U version of Mario Kart.


----------



## Punchyleaf (Jun 2, 2013)

E3 is June 11th to 13th, not 10th. That's what it says on their site, at least. Wish it wasn't all the way in LA. Would've loved to go!


----------



## Byngo (Jun 2, 2013)

- Nevermind.


----------



## Birdy (Jun 3, 2013)

11 days to go for AUS    10 tomorrow :O


----------



## Goran (Jun 3, 2013)

Exploding! I need to sleep for like 5 days...


----------



## oath2order (Jun 3, 2013)

Six days for 'murika!

No but seriously, like my store tried to give me an 8 hour shift on the 9th and I'm like "HA. Hell naw. Who wants my shift?" And I gave the hours to someone who wanted them.

Generous guy right here forreals.

Also I'm not working eight hours when on release day >.> Or at all, for that matter.


----------



## Gandalf (Jun 3, 2013)

8 hours on release day? That would have been impossible! lucky you found somebody willing to take it 

11 days 5 hours!


----------



## Byngo (Jun 4, 2013)

Omg. Omg. 4 days!


----------



## Superpenguin (Jun 4, 2013)

The night before New Leaf:



When I get New Leaf:


----------



## JimmyJacobAC (Jun 4, 2013)

Superpenguin said:


> The night before New Leaf:
> 
> 
> 
> When I get New Leaf:



I'm staying up and downloading the game at midnight (I have my money ready on my eShop account) and I will stay up and keep resetting until I have the map I want. For me, the top image is "waiting for AC:NL to download"


----------



## samyfav (Jun 4, 2013)

So... very.... painstakingly... close.....


----------



## TomoEGoto (Jun 4, 2013)

Hm, I think what I'm going to do on Saturday is pick up on my Pokemon hunts.
The longer I'm up, the duller the senses, the duller the senses the less of a chance I remember that NL is coming out the next day.
Besides that, I want my shiny Squirtle.


----------



## Gandalf (Jun 4, 2013)

Under 10 days! 

Still can't believe it's this close already..


----------



## Byngo (Jun 4, 2013)

It is soon going to be 4 days left. I am going scream and explode.


----------



## amped4jr88 (Jun 5, 2013)

Lunatic said:


> It is soon going to be 4 days left. I am going scream and explode.


 I know how you feel I should go to sleep but I am instead trying....failing to make a town toon from a song with that cool melody maker because I am so excited. Haha ah well. Soon enough.


----------



## CHR:)S (Jun 5, 2013)

Fifth day left of waiting is almost overrr


----------



## kalta (Jun 5, 2013)

3 days 22 hours remaining


----------



## JimmyJacobAC (Jun 5, 2013)

kalta said:


> 3 days 22 hours remaining
> 
> View attachment 4170



This is awesome, but someone needs to slap an AC character's head over Fry's.


----------



## Pudge (Jun 5, 2013)

Only a few more days! It doesn't seem real.

I went to Walmart yesterday and saw NL posters and I got so excited.


----------



## oath2order (Jun 5, 2013)

Pudge said:


> Only a few more days! It doesn't seem real.
> 
> I went to Walmart yesterday and saw NL posters and I got so excited.



Target's got theirs stored in the backroom. I guess they're not putting them out yet


----------



## superpug (Jun 5, 2013)

Still 8 days and 6 hours for europe release 
I hope they ll send my peorder out early :x


----------



## CHR:)S (Jun 5, 2013)

4 days


----------



## Superpenguin (Jun 5, 2013)

Everyday feels like a Friday this week. :O


----------



## BradlyGMiranda (Jun 5, 2013)

So Stoked!!!


----------



## Bambi (Jun 5, 2013)

Superpenguin said:


> Everyday feels like a Friday this week. :O



HAHAHA I agree!!! Everyday is one day closer to release.


----------



## Gandalf (Jun 6, 2013)

8 days and 6 hours ~


----------



## Bambi (Jun 6, 2013)

3 days!!!!! Tomorrow is going to be the best. No work saturday Sleep in and happily wait the 1 day till new leaf.


----------



## Pudge (Jun 6, 2013)

I can't believe it. The fact that in just a few days, I will be playing New Leaf.


----------



## amped4jr88 (Jun 6, 2013)

Omg cannot wait!! I'm having an awful day at work and the only thing getting me buy is thinking "soon ill have my happy place to escape to" man do I need it


----------



## Sheep (Jun 6, 2013)

Gandalf said:


> 8 days and 6 hours ~


I would hate to have to wait that long :c


----------



## bionic (Jun 6, 2013)

MStar said:


> Anyway, if anyone wants me to scan some pages then I can do  I think i'll be OK sharing those, as it's just a free leaflet? Hope this is the right topic too!



weeks old but yes please


----------



## kcrojas777 (Jun 6, 2013)

*Sunday Sunday Sunday*
I got stuck working that day but I am taking off Monday in addition to my normal Tuesday off, so that made me feel better.


----------



## CantDeleteThisAccount (Jun 6, 2013)

The official release date is almost here!!! I got a big surprise when I opened today's local paper and found a short little article on New Leaf. It makes me excited.
http://i.imgur.com/Bzu0jHY.jpg
http://i.imgur.com/d6oik0g.jpg
http://i.imgur.com/OLw3jIH.jpg
http://i.imgur.com/HnoSzWr.jpg


----------



## Byngo (Jun 6, 2013)

3 days. It is so close, it's to good to be true. Knowing my luck, something will happen to where I won't be able to get the game Sunday. I can just see it.


----------



## Bambi (Jun 6, 2013)

MaggieXawesomeness said:


> The official release date is almost here!!! I got a big surprise when I opened today's local paper and found a short little article on New Leaf. It makes me excited.
> http://i.imgur.com/Bzu0jHY.jpg
> http://i.imgur.com/d6oik0g.jpg
> http://i.imgur.com/OLw3jIH.jpg
> http://i.imgur.com/HnoSzWr.jpg




Gah! So adorable!!!


----------



## Octavia (Jun 6, 2013)

MaggieXawesomeness said:


> The official release date is almost here!!! I got a big surprise when I opened today's local paper and found a short little article on New Leaf. It makes me excited.
> http://i.imgur.com/Bzu0jHY.jpg
> http://i.imgur.com/d6oik0g.jpg
> http://i.imgur.com/OLw3jIH.jpg
> http://i.imgur.com/HnoSzWr.jpg



It blows my mind when I read how disappointed people are when they can't take things from a *dream world*.


----------



## Gandalf (Jun 6, 2013)

Octavia said:


> It blows my mind when I read how disappointed people are when they can't take things from a *dream world*.



HAH HAHAHAHA.

That's actually the best thing I've read all day, classic!


----------



## TomoEGoto (Jun 6, 2013)

Gandalf said:


> HAH HAHAHAHA.
> 
> That's actually the best thing I've read all day, classic!


And yet sad if you think about it.
I'm pretty sure you get a reminder when you venture to people's dreams that you can't take anything from the town or change it in any form or shape.


----------



## Birdy (Jun 7, 2013)

Just a week to go for AUS, you guys in the US are so lucky ><. Im glad that it comes out on a saturday though  for us, i get to play for the whole weekend.


----------



## Murru (Jun 7, 2013)

It's so close now! Less than a week for EU ^^ I must admit that I'm very jealous of you US players, because waiting feels much worse when many people already have the game.

It's 2am here when the game comes to e-shop, so I plan on waking up, starting the download, napping for about 45min while it's downloading and then playing until I can't stay awake anymore. I'm so happy that my boyfriend is in military service and I can just play and play until he comes home on 21st


----------



## Zaydin (Jun 7, 2013)

Less than two days now for the US >.< So damn close!


----------



## DJStarstryker (Jun 7, 2013)

Can't you take patterns from the dream world though? I thought patterns and being able to see other towns to get ideas of how to set yours up were pretty much the main advantage of visiting dream towns.

Oh, and there's also badges you can get for visiting dream towns.


----------



## Sakura0901 (Jun 7, 2013)

so close....


----------



## MissHappyNarwhal (Jun 7, 2013)

The estimated delivery date from Amazon says Wednesday.
I can't do this. ._.


----------



## Prof Gallows (Jun 7, 2013)

Someone wouldn't happen to have a magical ocarina to play the double song of time, would you?


----------



## kalta (Jun 7, 2013)

Prof Gallows said:


> Someone wouldn't happen to have a magical ocarina to play the double song of time, would you?



 I have one, sadly i dont not have any knowledge of this song....


----------



## Bambi (Jun 7, 2013)

2 days..... 2 days.... omg...... 2 freaking days.....

SO FREAKING EXCITED. I can't contain myself. Even having the WORST days at work and still can't be miserable lol.


----------



## CHR:)S (Jun 7, 2013)

2 days


----------



## Byngo (Jun 7, 2013)

...These last two days are going to last for a while. This week flew by, but always, the final two days feel like 2 years. ( For me, anyways~)

I can't wait to stalk friends.


----------



## TomoEGoto (Jun 7, 2013)

Someone should get a poll ready where everyone votes what town fruit they get.
I'm rather curious about the rates of town fruits per save anyhow, and I do want to know my options when I stalk people's towns for fruits.

Since cherries like me for some oddball reason, I expect their return when I pick my copy up this Sunday.
Or oranges, usually oranges if not cherries.


----------



## bionic (Jun 7, 2013)

Will a lot of people be getting their pre-ordered games tomorrow?


----------



## Sleepy (Jun 7, 2013)

I'll be getting mine Sunday. It is still Friday for me. (I see you are in Sweden, so Sunday might be tomorrow for you, hehe) I also agree we'll need a native fruit poll/trading thread. 

2 DAYS


----------



## Solar (Jun 7, 2013)

TomoEGoto said:


> Someone should get a poll ready where everyone votes what town fruit they get.
> I'm rather curious about the rates of town fruits per save anyhow, and I do want to know my options when I stalk people's towns for fruits.
> 
> Since cherries like me for some oddball reason, I expect their return when I pick my copy up this Sunday.
> Or oranges, usually oranges if not cherries.



Peaches have stalked me through ALL 3 ENTRIES. I cannot get rid of them!!! I just hope I get any town fruit BUT PEACHES. O and 2 DAYS HOORAH!


----------



## Juicebox (Jun 7, 2013)

I'm happy that I'm going to have a busy day tomorrow, so it'll keep my mind off the game. 

The good news is, two of my friends and I are going to go to Gamestop together and play with each other. It's like we're having a little party!


----------



## Aria (Jun 7, 2013)

SATURDAY! SATURDAY! GOTTA GET DOWN ON SAT- /SHOT/


----------



## McMuffinburger (Jun 7, 2013)

so so so sooooon


----------



## PhilNook (Jun 7, 2013)




----------



## JimmyJacobAC (Jun 7, 2013)

Omfg. That picture is beautiful.


----------



## kalta (Jun 7, 2013)

PhilNook said:


>



Congratulations on winning the internet, enjoy


----------



## TomoEGoto (Jun 7, 2013)

All aboard the Nintendo train!
Admit it. This is the best audio representation one can think of for times like this.


----------



## Yellowfin (Jun 7, 2013)

Hard to believe in about 25 hours from now I'll be STARTING MY OWN TOWN IN NEW LEAF! I have work at 5 AM for a few hours, then I'll be going to a couple garage sales with my Mom, go to lunch, take a nap, and then.... it'll be pester-the-walmart-employees time until midnight!


----------



## Octavia (Jun 8, 2013)

We're finally in the homestretch!


----------



## DJStarstryker (Jun 8, 2013)

Yellowfin said:


> Hard to believe in about 25 hours from now I'll be STARTING MY OWN TOWN IN NEW LEAF!



Part of me wishes I was buying the digital copy so I could do the same. But I'll be patient and wait for my physical copy. I hope I don't break down and just go for the digital one. After all, Amazon hasn't shipped my physical one, so I can still cancel... 

It's now about 24 hours away for the North American digital copy release + the Eastern Time Zone physical release (for anyone who is buying at a store open at midnight). I hope you guys have fun with the game!


----------



## chronic (Jun 8, 2013)

IT'S COMING


----------



## PaJami (Jun 8, 2013)

Excuse me while I listen to this for the next 24 hours until the game comes out! Best pump up music ever 8D


----------



## Aria (Jun 8, 2013)

Gosh darn it! Today will be the LONGEST day ever I swear >_> especially with NOTHING to do! D: Then in the last few hours till midnight will be pure torture x-x Gah! TIME MOVE FASTER! /tries using mind powers but fails/ ;n; But in all seriousness. This wait is killing me >.<;;


----------



## Enyeto (Jun 8, 2013)

Hngh, I'm so excited! Less than 24 hours now!


----------



## Bambi (Jun 8, 2013)

11:40pm Friday. T minus 20 minutes until 12am Saturday. Then one more day 

I can do this.


----------



## LeAckerman (Jun 8, 2013)

Today, I will pack all my stuff, sell my home to Nook, get on the train, and be prepared for a long train ride. I'm going to turn a new leaf and start my duty as mayor tomorrow.


----------



## Punchyleaf (Jun 8, 2013)

It's 2:32am for me... I need to go to bed. The faster I go to bed, the faster the time goes >:3 even though I have to wake up early xD


----------



## DJStarstryker (Jun 8, 2013)

If anyone got the digital Prima guide, it's up on the site now to look at. Something to do to pass the time if looking at spoilers doesn't bother you. 

Edit: It does seem to have pictures of all of the items too. Nice.


----------



## Solar (Jun 8, 2013)

OMG IT'S TOMORROW. I couldn't even sleep last night because today is the day before AC:NL!! Ugh I'm gonna be in for a rough time tonight.


----------



## Punchyleaf (Jun 8, 2013)

14 hours and 35 minutes for digital! oooo


----------



## Stargirl (Jun 8, 2013)

OMG less than 1 DAY! SO EXCITED!


----------



## Solar (Jun 8, 2013)

Swimmergirl327 said:


> If you don't mind me asking, how is it still May where you are? Are your months different than ours?



That post was made on June 1st so it has to do with time zone differences. Nothing is actually off, just look at the date he was posting.


----------



## Bri (Jun 8, 2013)

About 14 hours left till US release! 26 hours till I actually play. xD


----------



## Officer Berri (Jun 8, 2013)

Probably still got a day or two more than everyone else until I can actually play the game.  I'm not going to be logging in for a few days until I get it. Will be too envious!


----------



## Birdy (Jun 8, 2013)

5 days to go for AUS   the suspense is killing me >.<


----------



## Superpenguin (Jun 8, 2013)

The chaos is beginning. O_e


----------



## Stevey Queen (Jun 8, 2013)

It's so beautiful to finally see that 1 day left on the first post.


----------



## kalta (Jun 8, 2013)

13 hours till the madness begins


----------



## New leaf 180 (Jun 8, 2013)

12 hours left


----------



## Superpenguin (Jun 8, 2013)

21 hours left until I can head out to the store when it opens.

Why does Target have to open at 8am? Maybe I can convince my dad to take me there at that time...if he is up.


----------



## Punchyleaf (Jun 8, 2013)

Be happy it opens at 8am and not 11am - Noon like some places


----------



## Superpenguin (Jun 8, 2013)

Loviechu said:


> Be happy it opens at 8am and not 11am - Noon like some places



That would have been better for me. 2pm would actually have been the best though.
I just don't want itto sell out cause I don't have a pre-order. Oops.


----------



## Punchyleaf (Jun 8, 2013)

I honestly doubt it will sell out everywhere :0


----------



## Superpenguin (Jun 8, 2013)

Loviechu said:


> I honestly doubt it will sell out everywhere :0



I only have giftcards to Target. D:


----------



## DJStarstryker (Jun 8, 2013)

Superpenguin said:


> I only have giftcards to Target. D:



Then go to Target right when the store opens. You should be able to get the game then.


----------



## Superpenguin (Jun 8, 2013)

DJStarstryker said:


> Then go to Target right when the store opens. You should be able to get the game then.



I would if I could.


----------



## Shriken (Jun 8, 2013)

I gotta wait for Gamestop to open at 10am, but thats fine, I'll set an alarm for 930ish and shower and go there and wait haha


----------



## LeAckerman (Jun 8, 2013)

I can go to Walmart anytime, because it's a 24hr open store. I'm going around 9am. That's when I wake up.


----------



## Byngo (Jun 8, 2013)

GameStop doesn't open 'til 11 here... That's crappy.

Also, 1 1/2 days for me!


----------



## TNT32 (Jun 8, 2013)

I can't wait i planning on trying to get to our walmart EARLY!


----------



## Superpenguin (Jun 8, 2013)

...And kids will find it hard to sleep tonight.
They know that Animal Crossing's on its way,
Loaded lots of hours in store to play...


----------



## Punchyleaf (Jun 8, 2013)

I'll find it hard to sleep as I will be playing the game at midnight B)


----------



## SockHead (Jun 8, 2013)

I'm going to have to loiter outside of the public library to even get access to the internet while I download it tonight at 11pm haha


----------



## Superpenguin (Jun 8, 2013)

SockHead said:


> I'm going to have to loiter outside of the public library to even get access to the internet while I download it tonight at 11pm haha



Rule #47: No Loitering


----------



## Juicebox (Jun 8, 2013)

http://youtu.be/Yop62wQH498

I'm so ready.


----------



## Celestefey (Jun 8, 2013)

Still 6 more days for us Europeans. ;w;


----------



## McMuffinburger (Jun 8, 2013)

nintendo just put out a unboxing video of the 3ds xl XD

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9J3SuUIgKTw


----------



## Pudge (Jun 8, 2013)

I cannot believe I will be playing this in less than 1 day!

I won't be getting it at midnight though since I'm getting the physical copy, so I'll be very jealous of everyone who will be at midnight, haha.


----------



## Breesasha (Jun 8, 2013)

I can't wait for it to come out either. I was holding off on buying a 3ds until they gave more information about the game (since they had been talking about it since 2010), but once I finally saw they were going to release it and it had a release date (set by Nintendo), I wanted one. Then they announced the XL bundle and I couldn't wait for that either! I am so excited about the game, I created a tumblr blog for it and everything


----------



## Punchyleaf (Jun 8, 2013)

I'm going to go nap for... Oh 10 hours


----------



## Superpenguin (Jun 8, 2013)

Loviechu said:


> I'm going to go nap for... Oh 10 hours



I totally regret getting 12 hours of sleep last night.


----------



## Punchyleaf (Jun 8, 2013)

I got barely 5... D: 

Went to bed at 3:30am, woke up at 8:07 sharp. It was a dreadful wait from then until now... Thankfully the day seems to be speeding up somewhat


----------



## Superpenguin (Jun 8, 2013)

Normally I'd be so upset that the day is going too fast, but I am glad it is. Whenever I wake up later than 10 am, the day goes by fast.


----------



## Punchyleaf (Jun 8, 2013)

Today is an exception lol


----------



## Bri (Jun 8, 2013)

10 hours!


----------



## PhilNook (Jun 8, 2013)




----------



## CantDeleteThisAccount (Jun 8, 2013)

Yeah, I'm a little bugged that I'll have to wait until my Gamestop opens at 11. Lucky people who download it will have it way earlier! XD I still really want a cartridge tho.

Also, what time will the stream be tonight?


----------



## TomoEGoto (Jun 8, 2013)

9 hours or so till midnight.

... Mates, I can't believe it, I can't truly believe it.
We're getting it, for three years we have waited, we watched as Nintendo launched NL for Japan and South Korea.
We sneered when they haven't released any dates. We wept and cheered when we heard of the official release date.

But now, now we're actually getting it. Slowly but surely, we're getting the one thing that has kept us sane since 2001.
We're getting it, we actually getting it.

Now, imagine how it will be like when X/Y are released internationally.
The cheers and hilarity that ensure.


----------



## Kaijudomage (Jun 8, 2013)

The wait is almost over...

Six hours to go....


----------



## Punchyleaf (Jun 8, 2013)

3 hours and 19 minutes...

Ō_____Ō


----------



## Nooblord (Jun 8, 2013)

Watch the eShop go under maintenance in a couple hours.


----------



## Jamie (Jun 8, 2013)

Nooblord said:


> Watch the eShop go under maintenance in a couple hours.



WE. WILL. RIOT. Tear down Nintendo's walls!!!


----------



## McMuffinburger (Jun 8, 2013)

Jamie said:


> WE. WILL. RIOT. Tear down Nintendo's walls!!!



oh goodness i hope that doesnt happen...however theyre servers should be preparing for this moment


----------



## Mikey (Jun 8, 2013)

10 bucks says the downloading server will crash at midnight


----------



## Jamie (Jun 8, 2013)

Mikey said:


> 10 bucks says the downloading server will crash at midnight



Nooooo stooooop lol. You guys are killing me! XD


----------



## Aria (Jun 8, 2013)

Mikey said:


> 10 bucks says the downloading server will crash at midnight



Oh god no Dx I don't want that to happen! Don't jinx it! xDD


----------



## Birdy (Jun 9, 2013)

5 more days >o<, come on the weekend ><


----------



## AC_Reiko (Jun 9, 2013)

Happy New Leaf, North America! ^_^


----------



## Gandalf (Jun 9, 2013)

Still 5 days an 11 hours to go ;-;


----------



## Cottonball (Jun 9, 2013)

Tomorrow I will rush to eb games to get my copy.  At 11 AM............


----------



## Pudge (Jun 9, 2013)

I just love the fact that now I only need to count down the hours till morning when I finally go to the store to pick it up!


----------



## Gandalf (Jun 13, 2013)

I'm not going to let this thread die until I get the game!

Less than 24 hours to go!!


----------



## Birdy (Jun 14, 2013)

18 hrs to go! Come on Saturday >o<


----------



## Kiwi (Jun 14, 2013)

One hour left until the game store opens <3

EDIT: Holding it in my hands right now ; w ;


----------

